# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Le rchauffement de la plante

## 5:35pm

Je suis etonne que personne n'ait parle du sujet le plus menacant que l'humanite aie connu.
La planete se rechauffe, et de maniere exponanciel, cette realite est cependant passe sous silence, car la cause de tout cela est le mode de vie de l'homme d'aujourd'hui, que nous ne sommes decidement pas pret a sacrifier.

Certains scientifiques affirment qu'il nous reste 10 ans pour reagir avant d'arriver a un point de non retour.
la civillisation moderne doit se resoudre a faire d'enormes sacrifices, c'est bien le seul l'espoir...
Le protocole de Kyoto fut un premier pas vers la moderation d'emissions de gaz a effet de serre, bien que ce protocole soit "symbolique", il est mal respecte par les pays membres.

Les etes seront toujours plus chaud, et les hivers plus doux.
les poles sont entrain de fondre a une vitesse alarmante, et en constante acceleration (le Times affirmait en juillet que la fonte des poles est aujourd'hui deux fois plus rapide qu'il y a 5 ans).

mais les medias restent cependant bien silencieux. ils en parlent, mais tres brievement, minorisant le peril. bien sur le terrorisme est une menace nettement plus importante que la destruction de l'ecosysteme du a l'activitee humaine...
En france, alors que les elections presidentielles approchent, aucun candidat ne met ce sujet en avant, mis a part Nicolas Hulot.
Au etats-unis encore pire, la masse n'a aucune idee de ce qu'est le "global warming".

Et les pays emmergents qui, bien que plus conscient du probleme que les occidentaux, s'additionnent aux emmisions mondiale.

L'avenir proche de l'humanite ne peut etre que l'ecologie. car si ces prises de consciences et les actes qui en resulte ne sont pas prise, c'est bien de _la fin_ dont il est question.

----------


## Satch

Voila bien longtemps que je me dis qu'il n'y aura pas de raction, o alors insuffisante.

Je vais juste poser une question : Si on se place d'un point de vue extrieur, autre que notre petite humanit goste, est-ce que ce rchauffement est si grave ? Je suis persuad que non, au contraire mme. Ca permettra d'entamer un nouveau cycle plus sain, sans nous.

----------


## fred777888999

Le propre de toute economie saine etant d'amasser le plus rapidement possible les copeaux de sciure de la branche sur laquelle on est assise, je ne suis pas certain que disserter sur ce sujet tant que le seul modele economique acceptable pour les personnes pour qui nous votons est la croissance ait une utilite quelquonque  ::mouarf::

----------


## SnakemaN

Ca peut paraitre pueril ce que je vais dire mais je penses que certains scnaristes du cinma n'avaient peut etre pas tord quand a l'avenir de notre monde, au dela de l'histoire propre au film, certains contexte dvelopps dans ces films font peur car au fond de nous meme on pense qu'on y arrive finalement....par exemple regardez ces films :

- *WaterWorld* (Fonte des Glaces)
- *Mad Max* (Epuisement ptrole)
- *Judge Dreed* (Violence Urbaine )
...
 ::roll::

----------


## pinocchio

Certains scientifiques estiment galement qu'il est normal d'avoir des changements de climat (dans un sens comme dans l'autre). Il y'a eu des priodes glacires d'autres plus chaudes. Ce qui est inquitant selon eux, c'est plutt le manque de changement brutal (on devrait passer plus souvent  des tempratures plus leves mais galement moins leves.
Cependant, je retse d'accord sur le fait que l'homme drgle le climat et qu'il faut se bouger.
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## 5:35pm

> Certains scientifiques estiment galement qu'il est normal d'avoir des changements de climat (dans un sens comme dans l'autre). Il y'a eu des priodes glacires d'autres plus chaudes. Ce qui est inquitant selon eux, c'est plutt le manque de changement brutal (on devrait passer plus souvent  des tempratures plus leves mais galement moins leves.
> Cependant, je retse d'accord sur le fait que l'homme drgle le climat et qu'il faut se bouger.
> Cordialement
> Pinocchio


oui.
il faut que je precise:ce que le rechauffement de la planete va engendrer, c'est bien une ere glaciere...
c'est complexe a expliquer, donc j'irais pas trop dans les detail:
si le groenland fond, ce sera l'enclanchement d'une ere glaciere, c'est precisement cela qui engendrera la fin de l'humanite. 

le film "Le jour d'apres" traite plus ou moins de cette consequence, a la sauce holywoodienne, c'est a dire avec une fin relativement heureuse, mais bien evidemment, la realite est que la fin sera La Fin...

----------


## SnakemaN

> oui.
> il faut que je precise:ce que le rechauffement de la planete va engendrer, c'est bien une ere glaciere...
> c'est complexe a expliquer, donc j'irais pas trop dans les detail:
> si le groenland fond, ce sera l'enclanchement d'une ere glaciere, c'est precisement cela qui engendrera la fin de l'humanite.


A bon, je ne savais pas, mais en gros, comment une ere glaciere peut-elle etre dclenche pas un rechaufement ?  ::?:  

Ps: le groenland n'est-il pas une ile faite de roche, pas uniquement de glace il me semble

----------


## Satch

> il faut que je precise:ce que le rechauffement de la planete va engendrer, c'est bien une ere glaciere...


Pour tre plus prcis, ce qui va se passer c'est que la temprature moyenne va augmenter, mais pas galement. Certaines zones se rchaufferont  mort, et d'autres (l'europe) se refroidiront.

Si je ne dis pas de btise, c'est en grande partie  cause des courants marins.

----------


## 5:35pm

je vais essayer d'expliquer de memoire le phenomene:

lors des mesures faites sur des glaciers vieux de milliers d'annees, les scientifiques ont observe une ere glaciere il y a bien longtemps. cette ere glaciere se serait declanche par la fonte d'un lac de glace geant qui se situait a l'epoque a la cote est du canada.
en quoi la fonte de ce lac geant a t-il provoque l'ere galciere?
des courant froid et chaud circulent dans les oceans, les courants chaud, qui circulent a la surface, allaient jusqu'a ce geant lac de glace, et se transforme ensuite en courant froid, circulant dans les profondeurs, qui va redescendre vers l'equateur.
ce parcours des courant est essentiel a l'equillibre pour temperer la planete.
Et pour des raisons inconnu, ce lac canadien c'est mis a fondre, la disparition de ce point clef climatique, a stoppe la circulation de ces courants, provoquant une ere glaciere de 8400 ans.

aujourd'hui, ce qui remplace le lac canadien, c'est le groenland.

----------


## fred777888999

La terre comporte deux etats 'stables' : un modele type mars completement gele (terre blanche) et un modele type venus (200C). La vie lui permet d'osciller en fragile equilibre entre ces deux extremes. Des qu'on se rapproche trop d'un cote ou de l'autre, la balance part et peux osciller un peu avant d'atteindre le point de non retours. Mais enfer blanc ou enfert plus classique, nul ne peut vraiment savoir ce qui nous attends en l'absence de precedent historique et etant donnee l'extreme complexite des processus mis en cause  ::roll::

----------


## Nemerle

mon dieu, on va tous mourir... ::roll::  

Faudrait tre un peu plus scientifique que a.

----------


## 5:35pm

> mon dieu, on va tous mourir... 
> 
> Faudrait tre un peu plus scientifique que a.


je ne suis pas scientique, dsl
je ne fais que repeter de memoire ce que les scientifiques disent...
il y a de quoi s'alarmer, le contexte climatique actuel est bien d'une ampleur terrifiante.
si tu es sceptique, fais des recherches sur la question, puis tu pourra venir en discuter...

----------


## 5:35pm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_warming
http://www.globalwarming.org/
http://www.climatecrisis.org/

----------


## 5:35pm

et un petit trailler d'un documentaire actuellement en salle au etats unis:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...+truth&pl=true

----------


## fred777888999

> mon dieu, on va tous mourir... 
> 
> Faudrait tre un peu plus scientifique que a.


Bien sur, et personnellement dans qq dixaines d'annees.
Maintenant a un moment ou la meteo est incapable car les phenomenes sont trop complexes de predire a plus de 5J et encore, seul un clown peux affirmer qu'il detient la verite absolue a 50 ou 100ans.
Il y a qq annees, la grosse discution etait de savoir si un enfer nucleaire allait plonger la terre dans une periode glaciere (poussieres qui cachent le soleil) ou surchauffe (augmentation de l'effet de serre). Les deux modeles sont a peu pres equiprobables et peut etre aussi faux l'un que l'autre dans les details. Impossible de le dire vraiment. Maintenant supposer que dame nature soit suffisament forte pour que ca ne change rien de declancher un enfer nucleraire est pour le moins une vision tres optimiste, il en est de meme de nos jours pour l'effet de serre du a la consomation abusive de combustible fossile. 
Trop de gens confondent previsions a base de nombre style numerologie avec de la science, ce n'est pas parcequ'on a pas de chiffres precis (et probablement delirants) a base de nombres qu'on est pas scientifiques et inversement.

----------


## 5:35pm

une serie de video sur le sujet sur google:
http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=global+warming

meme leonardo dicaprio s'y est mis:
http://www.leonardodicaprio.org/what...ng_movie01.htm

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ca peut paraitre pueril ce que je vais dire mais je penses que certains scnaristes du cinma n'avaient peut etre pas tord quand a l'avenir de notre monde, au dela de l'histoire propre au film, certains contexte dvelopps dans ces films font peur car au fond de nous meme on pense qu'on y arrive finalement....par exemple regardez ces films :
> 
> - *WaterWorld* (Fonte des Glaces)
> - *Mad Max* (Epuisement ptrole)
> - *Judge Dreed* (Violence Urbaine )
> ...


j'ajouterais the day after, dont le scnarion a de fortes chances de se raliser, meme si ce n'est pas avant au moins 200 / 300 ans

[edit] oups dj mentionn, par contre je penses que le fin du film est raliste car l'Homme a un formidable instinct et de survie et d'adaptation, il y aura donc des survivant(e)s. Mais,  mon avis, contrairment au film, ils seront "seul(e)s au monde"  et devront tout le temps appliquer le systme D pour survivre aux nouvelles conditions climatiques. [/edit]

----------


## Qapoka

Ne vous inquietez pas trop, les catastrophes se neutralisent: la penurie de petrole reduira les emissions de carbone ce qui reduira le rechauffement.

Et la penurie de petrole n'est pas grave. Les voitures electriques commencenet a apparaitre. Ce que nos politiciens ne voulaient pas entendre, il le faudra bien quad il y aura plus rien. Ca m'embete un peu pour le plastique comme meme...

Bon, faut une bonne dose d'optimisme pour voir ca, mais ca peut passer...

----------


## Satch

> Ne vous inquietez pas trop, les catastrophes se neutralisent: la penurie de petrole reduira les emissions de carbone ce qui reduira le rechauffement.


Le problme c'est qu'il y a visiblement un cap  ne pas franchir. Et il serait pass une fois tous les conbustibles fossiles crams.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Ne vous inquietez pas trop, les catastrophes se neutralisent: la penurie de petrole reduira les emissions de carbone ce qui reduira le rechauffement.
> 
> Et la penurie de petrole n'est pas grave. Les voitures electriques commencenet a apparaitre. Ce que nos politiciens ne voulaient pas entendre, il le faudra bien quad il y aura plus rien. Ca m'embete un peu pour le plastique comme meme...
> 
> Bon, faut une bonne dose d'optimisme pour voir ca, mais ca peut passer...


Seul souci la pnurie de ptrole est pour dans 40 ans selon les estimations, et je me permets de corriger le post initial mais il me semble que le point de non retour est dj atteint! La seule chose qu'on puisse faire c'est limiter les dgts maintenant...

Mais une chose est sure, les choses ne *bougeront* vraiment que quand les States auront compris l'ampleur des dgts et eux aussi y feront tout pour y remdier, car on a beau rduire tout les gaz qu'on met, on pourra pas vraiment faire baisser le taux d'mission. La cause? Les Etats-Unis sont le pays ayant le plus fort taux d'mission de gaz ( un taux norme compar au reste des autres pays ).

Je trouve a "injuste" qu'on doit se saigner et se sacrifier pendant qu'eux continuer  polluer  tout va! D'accord la protection de la plante ne devrait pas tre une question de sacrifice, mais la je vois pas comment il peut en tre autrement.


Arnaud, dubitatif

----------


## SnakemaN

> Ne vous inquietez pas trop, les catastrophes se neutralisent: la penurie de petrole reduira les emissions de carbone ce qui reduira le rechauffement.
> ...


En effet tres bonne reflexion ! je n'y avais pas vraiment pens, le tout est de savoir si la fin des combustibles fossile viendra avant la fonte des glaces  ::roll::   car j'aimerai savoir si je doit prevoir de m'acheter une Toyota Prius ou un Trimaran !

 En tout cas quand je vois le degr de violence de nos jours , le contexte de MadMax me fait un peu flipper  ::?:

----------


## Satch

N'oubliez pas la Chine, qui va nous aider  cramer ce qui reste de combustible fossile bien plus rapidement que les prvisions d'il y a 10 ans.

Faut tre un peu fl pour tre optimiste sur ce sujet. On va brler TOUT le combustible fossile. Si c'est pas les USA ou nous, ce sera la Chine, si c'est pas la Chine, ce sera un autre pays qui mergera dans qques annes.

Si quelques-uns d'entres vous bossent dans le textile, prparez votre reconversion, on n'en aura plus besoin. D'ici quelques dizaines d'annes, naturisme gnral. Ca va tre le pied.

----------


## shadowmoon

> . La cause? Les Etats-Unis sont le pays ayant le plus fort taux d'mission de gaz ( un taux norme compar au reste des autres pays ).


ah ?! je croyais que c'etait la Russie, vu que ce pays veut "racheter" une partie des "quota de pollution" de pays peu polluant pour ne pas avoir de problme.

----------


## SnakemaN

> (...)
> Si quelques-uns d'entres vous bossent dans le textile, prparez votre reconversion, on n'en aura plus besoin. D'ici quelques dizaines d'annes, naturisme gnral. Ca va tre le pied.


Meuh non on va revenir au textile naturel c'est tout ! (cuir, coton, lin, laine...)

----------


## shadowmoon

> D'ici quelques dizaines d'annes, naturisme gnral. Ca va tre le pied.


j'ai hate de voir ca  ::fou::

----------


## Admin

<Joke>

De toute facon, le ptrole et le charbon sont bien des energies renouvelables. Dans 10 millions d'annes y'en aura de nouveau.

</Joke>

----------


## Erwy

Si ce topic n'est pas conforme aux rgles dans les 24H avec un TAG, mon temprament risque aussi de se rechauffer


Merci de le mettre en conformit

----------


## GrandFather

> Si ce topic n'est pas conforme aux rgles dans les 24H avec un TAG, mon temprament risque aussi de se rechauffer


Vous voila prvenus : avec le rchauffement, les trolls poilus vont devoir s'adapter ou disparatre...  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Afin de recentrer le debat je tiens a ajouter quand meme que la France fait bonne figure dans la lutte pour la sauvegarde de l'environement , nottament grace a plusieurs assos comme 

-l'ADEME qui verse des subventions aux personnes dsirant acheter un vhicule electrique ou hybride, aux personnes equipant leur logement de _dispositif d'conomie d'energie_ diverse, chauffage solaire, sonde geothermique, isolation de l'habitat

- Sans compter que les gens quips de ces dispositfs sont _reduisible d'impt_

je posterai plus de dtails ce soir si vous voulez

----------


## Nemerle

> si tu es sceptique, fais des recherches sur la question, puis tu pourra venir en discuter...


je suis scientifique, et travaille (indirectement) sur ce problme. Je conseille  tout le monde la prsentation du Max Planck Institute: un .ptt clair, factuel, rigoureux  ::arrow::  go goole!

Le rchauffement est l, mais l'alarmisme volontaire de certains est dommageable. La situation est grave, mais il est encore temps de virer de bord.

----------


## SnakemaN

> .....
> Le rchauffement est l, mais l'alarmisme volontaire de certains est dommageable. La situation est grave, mais il est encore temps de virer de bord.


Oui d'ailleurs pour economiser de l'energie on devrai TOUS teindre nos PC la maintenant !

----------


## hegros

> Oui d'ailleurs pour economiser de l'energie on devrai TOUS teindre nos PC la maintenant !


L'conomie d'energie serait dja moins ngligeable si les entreprises se dcidaient  installer un systme GTB/GTC.

Le problme reste relativement toujours le mme -> la note  ::aie::

----------


## Satch

> La situation est grave, mais il est encore temps de virer de bord.


Ben oui il est encore temps de virer de bord. Mais honntement, objectivement, est-ce que ce sera fait ? J'en doute fort.

----------


## Nemerle

J'ajouterais une chose: incriminer les states ou la chine, c'est bien, mais il ne faut pas nous oublier.

Il y a 40 ans, dans la ceinture africaine qui produit maintenant les plus grandes scheresses, il y avait la mousson, comme en asie. La pollution de l'europe et de la russie (qui traverse l'afrique du nord au sud),  modifi la temprature des eaux des cotes africaines. Du coup, la mousson a disparu... donc quand vous voyez un enfant africain qui meurt de faim par scheresse, dites merci  l'europe...

L'explosion de la conso. de la chine va produire  terme le mme effet: disparition des moussons asiatiques  ::(:   ::roll::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Dire que les africains meurent de faim  cause des europens ou des russes, parce qu'indirectement la pollution runie de ces deux continents a annihil le phnomne de mousson, est un peu dmagogue.

Il y a bien d'autres raisons plus graves, et qui ne concernent pas directement le peuple, qui lui ne fait que consommer ce qu'on lui propose  la consommation. C'est comme si tu disais que pleins de personnes sont mortes  cause des singes, qu'un leveur a dress  tirer avec une mitraillette sur la foule.

Oui, je compare le peuple  des animaux, dsol si je choque certaines personnes, pour ceux l, je prfrerais les comparer  des enfants irresponsables. Je ne pense pas que, dans son ensemble, on puisse considrer la population autrement. Il faut donc employer des mthodes "en amont" pour faire voluer les choses, car ce n'est pas le peuple dans son ensemble qui va russir  ragir "tout seul". Certaines personnes sont suffisament intelligentes pour constamment faire des efforts dans le sens cologique, mais dans l'ensemble, a reste malheureusement ngligeable face  toutes les idioties constamment effectues dans le sens inverse, simplement parce qu'on nous donne les moyens de les faire.

Je suis donc du mme avis que Satch au final : si nous nous autodtruisons, c'est peut-tre notre nature d'humain qui n'est pas adapte  la vie. Je parle encore une fois d'un ensemble de personnes.. Il est possible que nous voluons, dans nos ttes, afin que nous prenions TOUS conscience des problmes cologiques qui pourraient nous mener  notre perte, mais j'en doute fort : je suis trs pessimiste par rapport  l'intelligence moyenne de la population, et donc je suis dubitatif quant  la prise de conscience globale qui permettrait de nous sauver d'une fin que nous commenons petit  petit  prssentir...

----------


## SnakemaN

En gros la seule chose qui nous sauvera c'est un Plan de Complementarit de l'Homme.... ::lol::

----------


## shadowmoon

> En gros la seule chose qui nous sauvera c'est un Plan de Complementarit de l'Homme....


tu as russi  construire des eva et tu as trouv des anges ?

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> En gros la seule chose qui nous sauvera c'est un Plan de Complementarit de l'Homme....


Ou dans un premier temps, un controle STRICT dans le sens "flicage" des "agresseurs de la plante"  :;): 

Certaines agressions pourraient en effet tre perues comme des crimes envers "la Terre", selon moi  ::):  Punissable d'une peine criminelle !

----------


## Nemerle

> Dire que les africains meurent de faim  cause des europens ou des russes, parce qu'indirectement la pollution runie de ces deux continents a annihil le phnomne de mousson, est un peu dmagogue.
> 
> Il y a bien d'autres raisons plus graves, ...


non, ce n'est pas dmagogue, c'est factuel, et je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait l'unique raison. Tu peux sortir les autres raisons que tu veux, mais la disparition de la mousson en afrique a entrain probablement plus de 200 millions de mort (valuation). C'est,  mon avis de l'avis de tous, une raison "srieuse".

La disparition de la mousson en asie sous 20 ans est estime  >300 millions de mort.

----------


## SnakemaN

> tu as russi  construire des eva et tu as trouv des anges ?


Non evidement, mais c'tait pour revenir un peu  ce que disait Satch, si nous nous detruisons a cause de notre stupidit, a cause de notre auto-destruction, c'est peut etre que nous ne valons peut etre pas la peine d'etre sur cette planete puisque nous ne somme pas capable d'en prendre un minimun soin.
C'est le principe voqu par Darwin, la selection naturelle...
Si il faut que l'humanit soit extermine pour qu'une nouvelle forme de vie plus sage apparaisse,( C'est tout de meme ce qu'il s'est pass avec les dinosaure il y a plusieurs millions d'annes) alors je ne ferai que me plier a notre destin, et je pense que c'est une bonne chose.
Je ne serais sans doute plus la pour voir cela mais il faut que nos gnrations suivantes soit plus prudentes , murrissent un peu sinon ils ne pourrons rien y faire...
il est bon parfois de faire table rase pour mieux recommencer c'est ce que fera mre nature.... ::roll::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> non, ce n'est pas dmagogue, c'est factuel, et je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait l'unique raison. Tu peux sortir les autres raisons que tu veux, mais la disparition de la mousson en afrique a entrain probablement plus de 200 millions de mort (valuation). C'est,  mon avis de l'avis de tous, une raison "srieuse".
> 
> La disparition de la mousson en asie sous 20 ans est estime  >300 millions de mort.


Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est que ce n'est pas la faute du peuple. C'est la faute des dirigeants qui donnent les moyens de polluer la plante, pour des raisons conomiques ( pour prendre un exemple, le ptrole ).

Il faut tout simplement faire une croix sur les produits polluant, quitte  y perdre des plumes.. Mais a, le peuple ne peut rien y faire, et selon moi, si il y a eu autant de mort, c'est de la faute des politiciens et autres industriels qui ont fait l'essort de produits polluant face  une population irresponsable.. Ou mme pire : pas au courant.

----------


## Nemerle

> Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est que ce n'est pas la faute du peuple.


euh... je veux bien que les mchantes multinationales et les mechants politiciens en soient pour quelques choses. Mais bon, nous en sommes TOUS pour quelque chose aussi! Quel est le volume annuel de tes dchets personnels par exemple? Une des pires pollution provient de l'lectricit & gaz (centrales aux charbons, centrales turbines-gaz-vapeurs...). Tu veux qu'on tue developpez  la source?  :;): 

on a la societe qu'on merite, nous ne sommes pas aveugles.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> euh... je veux bien que les mchantes multinationales et les mechants politiciens en soient pour quelques choses. Mais bon, nous en sommes TOUS pour quelque chose aussi! Quel est le volume annuel de tes dchets personnels par exemple? Une des pires pollution provient de l'lectricit & gaz (centrales aux charbons, centrales turbines-gaz-vapeurs...). Tu veux qu'on tue developpez  la source? 
> 
> on a la societe qu'on merite, nous ne sommes pas aveugles.


Si tu relis ce que je dis, c'est comme donner une mitraillette  des singes, et ensuite d'accuser les singes des carnages qui s'en suivront. C'est celui qui a donn la mitraillette au dpart qui est coupable.

Je ne considre pas la population dans son ensemble suffisament "responsable" pour faire ce qu'elle doit faire. Le jour o l'intelligence moyenne sera assez leve pour que certaines choses comme celle-ci deviennent vidente et primordiale pour tout le monde, ce sera diffrent, mais  prsent, c'est faux.

----------


## jmfmarques

A supprimer en premier : tous les mamifres (vaches et hommes en premier)
A supprimer en second : les termites...

Tout ce bon monde pete beaucoup... et les pets sont du mthane...

Les pets des termites sont, en valeur relative, les plus importants... au point que des missions religieuses en Afrique les rcuprent pour alimenter des rchauds  cuisson...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> A supprimer en premier : tous les mamifres (vaches et hommes en premier)
> A supprimer en second : les termites...
> 
> Tout ce bon monde pete beaucoup... et les pets sont du mthane...
> 
> Les pets des termites sont, en valeur relative, les plus importants... au point que des missions religieuses en Afrique les rcuprent pour alimenter des rchauds  cuisson...


Je propose de mettre des bouchons dans le cucul de tout ce petit beau monde.

----------


## jmfmarques

Pour les bouchons, 2 choix galement :
1) aller au pays des hllnes, voir si les coutumes y sont toujours les mmes...
2) aller en Belgique ( Lige, peut-tre ?...)
 ::mouarf::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Je comprend mieux les paroles clbres de la pub !!

"Mthane, Propane, l'nergie au coeur de la vie !!"  ::):   ::):   ::):   ::mouarf::

----------


## fred777888999

> Non evidement, mais c'tait pour revenir un peu  ce que disait Satch, si nous nous detruisons a cause de notre stupidit, a cause de notre auto-destruction, c'est peut etre que nous ne valons peut etre pas la peine d'etre sur cette planete puisque nous ne somme pas capable d'en prendre un minimun soin.
> C'est le principe voqu par Darwin, la selection naturelle...
> Si il faut que l'humanit soit extermine pour qu'une nouvelle forme de vie plus sage apparaisse,( C'est tout de meme ce qu'il s'est pass avec les dinosaure il y a plusieurs millions d'annes) alors je ne ferai que me plier a notre destin, et je pense que c'est une bonne chose.
> Je ne serais sans doute plus la pour voir cela mais il faut que nos gnrations suivantes soit plus prudentes , murrissent un peu sinon ils ne pourrons rien y faire...
> il est bon parfois de faire table rase pour mieux recommencer c'est ce que fera mre nature....


A ceci d'amusant pret c'est que rien ne dit que nos enfants ne seront pas dignes de survivre, mais avec ce qu'on leur prepare, je leur souhaite bonne chance  ::mouarf::

----------


## SnakemaN

> (...)
> on a la societe qu'on merite, nous ne sommes pas aveugles.


Bien dit soit-dit en passant !

malheureusement nous ne somme pas aveugles, mais goiste et irresponsable !

----------


## BugFactory

Ce n'est qu'une impression, mais je me dis parfois que ce qui fait peur en conomie, ce n'est pas d'avoir moins qu'avant, mais plutt moins que les autres. Une diminution du niveau de vie en France serait-elle plus suportable si les Etats-Unis devaient subir la mme chose, et vice versa? La jalousie, premier polluant?

Quand  l'ide de l'extinction de la race humaine... Premirement, esprer que a arrivera est ridicule :  quoi a nous servirait une fois disparus? C'est le genre d'ide qui fait passer les cologistes pour des rveurs extrmistes et immatures. Deuximement, a n'arrivera pas : il suffit d'une poigne de survivants pour tout reconstruire. Ne jamais sous-estimer un tre dot de raison (et si!) quip d'un baton pointu.

Avez-vous vu le repportage sur la situation au sud du Chili? Les gens ne peuvent pas sortir pendant les heures chaudes sans quipement anti ultra-violets  cause du trou dans la couche d'ozone. Les pays dvelopps polluent, les gens des pays en dveloppement meurent. Les pays dvelopps ne s'arrteront pas pour si peu. Viendra un temps ou il faudra considrer la pollution comme une attaque chimique en rgle, susceptible d'attirer des rponses militaires. Mais bon, les pollueurs sont aussi les plus forts, on est tranquilles!

Enfin, il n'y aura de ractions que quand nous serons face au catastrophes. Traduction : trop tard.

----------


## SnakemaN

> (...)
> Quand  l'ide de l'extinction de la race humaine... Premirement, esprer que a arrivera est ridicule :  quoi a nous servirait une fois disparus? C'est le genre d'ide qui fait passer les cologistes pour des rveurs extrmistes et immatures. Deuximement, a n'arrivera pas : il suffit d'une poigne de survivants pour tout reconstruire. Ne jamais sous-estimer un tre dot de raison (et si!) quip d'un baton pointu.
> (...)


D'abord je n'espere pas une telle chose tout de meme mais comment crois-tu sincerement que les choses vont evoluer dans quelques centaines d'anne voire un deux mille ans ?
Vu l'tat des choses actuelle cele ne prsage rien de bon, au mieux ou au pire selon les cas, nous auront peut etre reussi a coloniser d'autres planete a pourrir ou decouvrir... ::roll:: 




> Enfin, il n'y aura de ractions que quand nous serons face au catastrophes. Traduction : trop tard.


Ca c'est sur !

----------


## Nemerle

> Le jour o l'intelligence moyenne sera assez leve pour que certaines choses comme celle-ci deviennent vidente et primordiale pour tout le monde, ce sera diffrent, mais  prsent, c'est faux.


 ::?:  cela s'appelle de l'elitisme, exactement ce que pense les "dcideurs".

----------


## BugFactory

> D'abord je n'espere pas une telle chose tout de meme mais comment crois-tu sincerement que les choses vont evoluer dans quelques centaines d'anne voire un deux mille ans ?
> Vu l'tat des choses actuelle cele ne prsage rien de bon, au mieux ou au pire selon les cas, nous auront peut etre reussi a coloniser d'autres planete a pourrir ou decouvrir...


Les choses volueront, mais l'humanit y survivra parce que trop pleine de ressources. Dans quelles conditions? Probablement pas bonnes.

----------


## jmfmarques

BugFactory a crit :





> Avez-vous vu le repportage sur la situation au sud du Chili? Les gens ne peuvent pas sortir pendant les heures chaudes sans quipement anti ultra-violets  cause du trou dans la couche d'ozone.


H b !

C'est bien mal connaitre le dsert de l'Arica....
S'il n'tait pas dcd, le pre Le Paige pourrait longuement vous expliquer ce qu'est cette zone .... il a pass le plus clair de sa vie  San Pedro (de Atacama, por supuesto) o il a construit le muse le plus inattendu... au milieu de rien... entre deux salitres et pas trs loin de la faille la plus surprenante du monde....

Voyons donc ! Cette zone o il ne pleut que 3 gouttes tous les six ans depuis des sicles, est celle qui abrite les observatoires priviligis, bien mieux situs que ceux du dsert australien... du fait mme de ce fameux "trou" qui est loin, mais alors trs loin..., d'tre rcent... !!!

Je crains d'tre ici fort tonn ....

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> cela s'appelle de l'elitisme, exactement ce que pense les "dcideurs".


Regarde aux USA, ce que le march des armes a comme rsultat : criminalit, zones  risques, etc.. Dsol, mais c'est du mme accabit, je ne suis pas elitiste, je fais un simple constat..

Il faut mettre des lois et des rgles en place, tout en bloquant le traffic des produits polluants, en mettant l'conomie de cot : c'est la seule solution. Je ne crois pas(plus)  une prise de conscience en masse.. On voit par exemple des gens utiliser des carburants comme l'huile de tournesol, mais le pretexte n'est pas "a pollue moins" mais plutt "a coute moins cher", ce qui est la preuve ultime du manque de prise de conscience...

Cependant, si toi tu y crois, je te flicite d'avoir un tel optimisme, et j'espre trs sincrement que la prise de conscience se fera " temps".. Ne me vois pas comme quelqu'un de mauvais, je voudrais avoir les moyens de sauver la Terre et que mes enfants vivent sur une plante bleue, au sens propre du terme....

----------


## Nemerle

> Cependant, si toi tu y crois, je te flicite d'avoir un tel optimisme, et j'espre trs sincrement que la prise de conscience se fera " temps".. Ne me vois pas comme quelqu'un de mauvais, je voudrais avoir les moyens de sauver la Terre et que mes enfants vivent sur une plante bleue, au sens propre du terme....


ne te trompe pas, j'ai laiss mes esprances aux portes de l'enfer depuis longtemps! Nanmoins, et cela est mon code de vie, je crois en l'homme, en les hommes de bonnes volonts. Force, honneur, respect d'autrui, sont les bases de ma personne.

Et j'aime croire, et cela de faon ambigue,que ces valeurs vont revenir!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> A supprimer en premier : tous les mamifres (vaches et hommes en premier)
> A supprimer en second : les termites...
> 
> Tout ce bon monde pete beaucoup... et les pets sont du mthane...
> 
> Les pets des termites sont, en valeur relative, les plus importants... au point que des missions religieuses en Afrique les rcuprent pour alimenter des rchauds  cuisson...


Ils faut donc aussi tuer tous les roux...  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ils faut donc aussi tuer tous les roux...


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  , j'aurais pas os la faire, merci david  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

C'est histoire de "roux" et de "pte" me rappelle ceci, lu sur un blog...




> Quand Fab travaille, Stellou aime bien venir lui enlever toute chance de concentration en lui contant ses anecdotes. Le but tant de trouver le sujet le plus chiant possible, et de le traiter de la faon la plus soporifique qui soit. Ayant lu par hasard d'inadvertance de mgarde le Sciences et Avenir de son frre, Stellou avait cet aprs-midi l de quoi endormir Fab pour les 5 annes  venir. "Dis, tu sais qu'en fait, on craint tous une mutation du virus de la grippe aviaire, mais quand tu regardes toutes les maladies qu'y peuvent avoir, les autres animaux, ben tu te dis que si elles aussi elles franchissaient la barrire des espces, a ferait mal au bide. Tiens par exemple, tu savais que le Diable de Tasmanie est en train de disparatre  cause d'une forme de cancer de la face qui se transmet par contact ? Y disent l-dedans que a leur couvre la tronche de tumeurs qui finissent par expulser les yeux, les dents et tout. C'est dingue, hein ?", attaqua-t-elle. Heureusement, Fab n'coutant qu' moiti, il ne dposa aucune galette sur son malheureux clavier. Stellou enchana donc sur une autre information capitale lue dans le mme magazine, et qui concernait cette fois l'anatomie du Panda Roux. C'est alors qu'une lueur de curiosit scientifique naquit dans l'oeil jusque-l si morne du petit Fab :
> 
> "Mais... Mais y pte, le Panda roux, non ?, dit-il
> - Bah... Non. Pourquoi tu dis a ?
> - M'enfin !! Stellouuu !
> - Ben quoi ?
> - Ben le Panda roux pte. Le Panda roupette !
> - Haaaan ! Merde, scuze-moi, j'avais pas fait gaffe"
> 
> Et le bureau de s'emplir des rires gras de ces deux individus, certes bien btes, mais au fond pas vraiment mchants.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> , j'aurais pas os la faire, merci david


Au nom de tous les roux (mes frres en quelques sortes), nous te remerciont d'y avoir pens  ::aie::

----------


## 5:35pm

De nombreuses personnes semblent penser que le cataclysme aura lieu dans plusieurs centaines d'annees. detrompez vous. ce n'est pas une question de siecles, mais bien de decenies.
et la prise de conscience est deja presque prise par le monde entier (ou devrais je dire "la connaissance du probleme"). c'est le passage aux l'actions qui devrait necessiter quelques catastrophes pour que ca rentre vraiment dans la tete des gens.
croyez vous que dans le monde d'aujourd'hui les politiques penvent y faire quelque chose? 

le liberalisme et la mondialisation on provoque deux choses:
1/ l'impuissance des politiques, et la toute puissance des multi nationnales.
2/ l'impossibilite que les peuples s'unissent et agissent radicalement pour resoudre un probleme (revolution)

je suis loin d'etre anarchiste, mais un changement radical, ca necessite une revolution, quel que soit sa forme...

----------


## mathieu_t

Bonjour,

Si il y en a qui n'avaient pas fait le lien, je rappelle que ceci est fortement proche de ce dbat.

Comme l'a dit nemerle, nous sommes tous responsables. Nous ne pouvons pas diluer notre responsabilit dans la collectivit ou dans les autorits.
*Je prcise que je parle ici  l'impersonnel, n'y voyez aucune attaque personnelle:*
Continue-t-on  aller en supermarch ? Dans ce cas nous sommes sans doute  blmer aussi.
En effet, les supermarchs exploitent les cultivateurs qui sont obligs d'utiliser de plus en plus de pesticides, importent des produits qui font des milliers de kilomtres (exemple : une bote de lgumes a fait en moyenne 5000 km pour arriver dans votre assite) et donc induit une pollution accrue. Les supermarchs poussent  une consommation de plus en plus forte qui augmente l'impact sur l'environemment.

Utilise-t-on la voiture alors qu'on habite en ville ?
Dans ce cas nous sommes encore  blmer, car non seulement nous polluons mais en plus nous favorisons les dictatures africaines, les guerres au moyen Orient...

On se plaint du rchauffement climatique, mais concrtement, qui est prt  changer compltement ses habitudes de vie et de consommation pour donner un avenir  la plante ??
La meilleure faon de changer les choses, c'est de se changer soi-mme. Les autorits ne pourront jamais nous y forcer, il en va du bon-vouloir de chacun...

On veut plus de pouvoir d'achat et en mme temps on veut une plante viable ? Pour ceux qui ne voient pas le rapport, je les invite  rflchir sur les consquences de l'augmentation infinie du pouvoir d'achat en terme d'incidence sur la consommation et donc sur l'environnement (mme s'il faut un minimum pour vivre dcemment, toujours plus ne peut pas tre acceptable).

On croit aux beau principes du dveloppement durable ?
Belle erreur : ce qui gne, c'est dveloppement (li  la "croissance conomique"). Comment continuer  faire toujours plus consommer en osant nous dire que c'est durable ???
La solution passe par la modration, commencer  aller sur la pente inverse de la consommation (redescendre, pas totalement bien sr, mais  un niveau viable pour la plante).

En rapport avec le tout premier message :
Quant  Nicolas Hulot, je trouve cela trs bien ce qu'il fait, si ce n'est qu'il est quand mme sponsoris par des entreprises on ne peut plus polluantes. Je trouve cela trs dangereux car cela permet de donner "une vitrine verte" aux pires pollueurs (genre une pub avec une superbe musique, la nature en fond et qui vante les mrites de cette entreprise qui oeuvre pour le bien de la plante (*sic*) )...
Je signale tout de mme qu'il y a les Verts qui militent en faveur de l'cologie (faudrait pas l'oublier), mme si j'ai du mal  tre d'accord avec tout ce qu'ils font ou disent...

Il faut dire les choses telles qu'elles sont : *nous assassinons le monde*, nous tous, sans exception. Reste  savoir si nous sommes prts  changer et non plus seulement nous plaindre.

----------


## bidou

> BugFactory a crit :
> 
> 
> H b !
> 
> C'est bien mal connaitre le dsert de l'Arica....
> S'il n'tait pas dcd, le pre Le Paige pourrait longuement vous expliquer ce qu'est cette zone .... il a pass le plus clair de sa vie  San Pedro (de Atacama, por supuesto) o il a construit le muse le plus inattendu... au milieu de rien... entre deux salitres et pas trs loin de la faille la plus surprenante du monde....
> 
> Voyons donc ! Cette zone o il ne pleut que 3 gouttes tous les six ans depuis des sicles, est celle qui abrite les observatoires priviligis, bien mieux situs que ceux du dsert australien... du fait mme de ce fameux "trou" qui est loin, mais alors trs loin..., d'tre rcent... !!!
> ...


Et surement que le bon pre Le Paige aurait pu nous expliquer aussi pourquoi il y a 8 fois plus de cas de cancer de la peau aujourd'hui qu'en 1990...

----------


## jmfmarques

> Et surement que le bon pre Le Paige aurait pu nous expliquer aussi pourquoi il y a 8 fois plus de cas de cancer de la peau aujourd'hui qu'en 1990...


Bonjour Bidou,

Le pre Le Paige, non... (il ne peut plus...), mais peut-tre bien que moi oui, du moins en partie :

La population de la ville d'Antofagasta (qui n'tait qu'une toute petite ville il y a 20 ans) s'est considrablement accrue. Il en a t de mme (raisons touristiques et minires obligent) jusqu' la frontire argentine.... 

La population, par ailleurs, tait trs majoritairement "indigne" et savait se protger du soleil et du vent, traditionnellement. Elle est aujourd'hui compose trs diffremment et les nouveaux venus n'ont pas les mmes mthodes de vie.

Il est  ce propos assez remarquable que les "indignes" souffrent assez  rarement de ces mlanomes...

----------


## bidou

Je veux bien admettre tout cela, cependant :

- La situation parait suffisament grave pour que le gouvernement Chilien ait fait installer des panneaux de signalisation spciaux pour les risques dues aux UV

- Les leveurs sont obligs de protger les yeux du betails aujourd'hui, or il y a 30 ans les moutons ne devenaient pas aveugles.

- A Punta Arenas, cette multiplication par 8 a t constate entre 1996 et 1999 ce qui est un laps de temps trs court. elle est aux environs de 25 entre 1996 et 2003

- L'cosystme marin autour de la terre de feu  profondment volue  ces dernires annes

Bref, il semble quand mme il y avoir une volution inquitante de la situation hors toute volution dmographique

----------


## jmfmarques

Je ne te contredirai pas, Bidou.

Mais les mlanomes appraissent moins dans le sud du Chili que dans le nord de ce pays.

Quand  ce qui se passe  Punta Arenas, c'est tout autre chose... et les disputes entre Argentins et Chiliens (autour d'un canal qui n'a rien d'"historique" ou qui l'est devenu trop) n'y sont pas pour rien (dploiements militaires priodiques, etc..., juste pour dtourner l'attention, quelquefois...).

L aussi, il n'y avait pas d'levage intensif auparavant... et rares taient les routes allant au del de Valparaso, puis de Via del Mar... tout est aujourd'hui fort diffrent.

Pour en revenir au Nord (l o les mlanomes inquitent beaucoup plus srieusement) : la dernire fois que j'ai sjourn de faon prolonge dans ce dsert remonte  1976. Je l'ai alors parcouru pendant 3 semaines,  bord de l'un des 3 camions qui pouvaient, au del de Chuquicamata, passer sans trop de difficults : ceux des ingnieurs gologues. Aucun souci jusqu' Chuquicamata... mais, au-del, commenait l'aventure avec une me "visible" tous les 30 kilomtres environ... A cette poque, les soucis de mlanomes existaient et concernaient prcisment les amricains sjournant  Chuquicamata (rares taient ceux qui s'aventuraient plus loin).

Rien n'est aujourd'hui pareil : une magnifique route asphalte conduit d'Antofagasta jusqu' San Pedro et la circulation, devenue dense, rvle que des endroits de villgiatures ont t tablis.... que la population de la zone est beaucoup plus nombreuse... au point que, lors de mon dernier voyage au Chili (en 1998), je n'ai pas voulu aller plus loin...

Au sud de Valparaiso, en passant par Via del Mar, l'afflux touristique, puis certaines migrations, n'ont finalement rien arrang non plus...

O, dans une telle affaire de nombre de mlanomes est donc la cause relle ? Doit-on considrer leur nombre intrinsque ou leur valeur relative ? Quels recensements des cas de mlanomes taient jusque l faits au Chili (qui avait bien d'autres chats  fouetter, hls.... et o on avait bien plus de chances de mourir prmaturment pour des raisons n'ayant rien  voir avec la sant ...) ?

Et enfin :! une question : pourquoi les choses seraient-elles diffrentes entre un ct et l'autre du canal de Beagle ? La distance (minuscule) n'explique certes pas la diffrence. L'levage d'ovins (et mme de bovins) n'est par contre pas (ou trs peu) pratiqu par les Argentins dans cette zone (la pampa est mille fois plus rentable). Celui des ovins s'est intensifi du ct chilien...

----------


## bidou

Le faisceau d'indice est pourtant inquitant.

Comment admettre une augmentation de 800 % des cas de cancer de la peau en trois ans alors que la population  au mieux augment de 30 %, et de 2500 % en sept ans autrement que par une profonde modification de l'environnement.

Si la cause ne c'tait pas aggrave au cours du temps, les moutons mme moins nombreux devrait avoir les mmes symptomes que les moutons actuels.

Qu'est ce qui pourrait expliquer la modification rapide d'un cosystme marin ?
Je cite :



> Les chercheurs ont not que certains poissons, dont le spectre visuel a chang du fait des UV B, ne reconnaissent plus ni leurs proies ni leurs prdateurs, ce qui a entran une modification de la chane alimentaire et des cosystmes. Les biologistes marins ont, eux, remarqu d'importantes perturbations dans la croissance des colonies d'algues du dtroit de Magellan et tout autour de la Terre de Feu.


Enfin les argentins observent les mmes phnomnes dans et autour de la ville d'Ushuaa ou les cas de cancer ont explos aussi et ou les lapins deviennent aveugles.

Je veux bien que ce ne soit pas la diminution de la couche d'ozone qui soit la cause de tout cela, mais alors qu'est ce ?

----------


## jmfmarques

Je n'en sais rien, Bidou...

Sans doute un faisceau d'vnements humains, naturels et cosmiques ...

Tu as peut-tre raison, l'homme tant l'un des vecteurs, mais l'homme est si peu qu'il ne me parait pas suffire...

Bonne nuit.

----------


## Higestromm

> mais l'homme est si peu qu'il ne me parait pas suffire...


En quoi peu on affirmer que l'homme est "si peu" ?

----------


## Satch

> En quoi peu on affirmer que l'homme est "si peu" ?


Parce que ce n'est qu'un animal, et qui plus est un animal nuisible ?

----------


## mathieu_t

> et qui plus est un animal nuisible ?


Je suis dsol, c'est trop facile de se rfugier derrire a !
Dans ce cas, plus aucune cause ne vaut d'tre combattue, puisque par essence nous sommes nuisibles.
Je veux croire en l'Homme, capable de s'amliorer, capable de comprendre ses erreurs, capable de comprendre qu'il a trop puis dans les possibilits de la Terre et qu'il doit aujourd'hui prendre son couraga  deux mains pour cesser ses fautes.

Expliquer, toujours expliquer, toujours croire, et peut-tre un jour les choses changeront.

----------


## Higestromm

> Parce que ce n'est qu'un animal, et qui plus est un animal nuisible ?


Cela ne rpond pas a ma question. Le fait d'tre un animal ne signifie pas les agissements de cet animal sont insinifiant.

C'est peut etre pour ca que peu de choses avances dans le domaine de l'cologie. L'homme ne se sent pas responsable car il se sent insinifiant.

----------


## Satch

> Dans ce cas, plus aucune cause ne vaut d'tre combattue, puisque par essence nous sommes nuisibles.


Tu rsumes pas mal ce que j'en pense.

(Dsol)

----------


## jmfmarques

L'homme, pourtant, veut toujours se mler de tout... Y compris pour maintenir des espces (contre nature, peut-tre) ici, pour en dtruire d'autres (moustiques, etc... et par voie de consquence certains animaux, dont les poissons,...) l.
Il est pour moi absolument comprhensible que les choses voluent, se transforment, disparaissent, apparaissent...
L'homme n'est qu'un maillon dans une chane. Il disparaitra un jour, c'est  peu prs certain. Par quoi sera-t-il remplac, qui parlera de l'homme comme nous parlons du singe ? Il est sans doute temps d'ouvrir nos yeux... et... de nous poser la question suivante : avons-nous le droit d'entraver une volution, comme (un peu) nous entravons la marche de criquets ou de papillons dvastateurs ?...

----------


## Qapoka

> Par quoi sera-t-il remplac, qui parlera de l'homme comme nous parlons du singe ? Il est sans doute temps d'ouvrir nos yeux... et... de nous poser la question suivante : avons-nous le droit d'entraver une volution, comme (un peu) nous entravons la marche de criquets ou de papillons dvastateurs ?...


Vous me semblez tous persuades que l'homme peut crever et qu'il va etre remplace par quelque chose de mieux. Desole de casser vos espoirs mais ce n'est pas sur du tout. L'homme est peut etre bien meilleur que ce qui viendra apres (peut etre rien du tout) eyt en tout cas un moindre mal. 

Parallele du travail: Quand j'ai une montagne de boulot, je peux me dire que c'est ma faute (j'aurai pas du le laisser s'accumuler) et qu'une bonne solution est de quitter la boite et que le prochain employe sera meilleur que moi et s'en sortira mieux.

Mais bon, je ne suis pas lache, le prochain, il n'y connaitra rien a ce boulot (comme l'hypothetique remplacant de l'homme ne sera pas forcement arme sur la pollution, ni assez nombreux, ni...) et je suis le mieux a resoudre la probleme. 

En gros, je rejoint une position precedente. Que celui qui traite ses dechets, eteint les lampes en quittant les pieces et prends les transport en commun quand c'est possible rale sur le gouvernement et les autres. Que les autres commencent par faire ca.

----------


## Higestromm

> avons-nous le droit d'entraver une volution, comme (un peu) nous entravons la marche de criquets ou de papillons dvastateurs ?...


Trs bonne question qui a mon sens ne possdent pas de rponse car finalement il y a une part gale de oui et de non dans la rponse (tout dpend si on concidere que l'intervention humaine est une forme d'volution).

Personellement je trouve le monde plus beau sans station de ski dans les montagnes.

----------


## jmfmarques

> (tout dpend si on concidere que l'intervention humaine est une forme d'volution).


There (and not that) is the real and precise question !

----------


## bidou

En l'occurence, plus grand monde ne nie l'impact de l'homme sur l'volution de l'environnement. La question serait plutt de savoir comment revenir en arrire quand la susdite volution est nfaste ?

----------


## mathieu_t

> avons-nous le droit d'entraver une volution, comme (un peu) nous entravons la marche de criquets ou de papillons dvastateurs ?...


Dans quel sens le prendre ?
Avons-nous le droit d'entraver l'volution *normale* des animaux (c'est--dire sans pollution, extermination massive tec.), ou avons-nous le droit d'entraver notre propre destruction ?

Je ne crois pas que nous soyons foncirement mauvais,  l'inverse de Satch, nous sommes juste mal informs et manipuls par des personnes mal intentionnes (ou ignorantes elles-mme du mal qu'elles engendrent).
D'ailleurs, Satch, tu dis ne pas croire en l'Homme et pourtant tu vis (encore)... Si tu ne crois pas en toi-mme, quel est le but de ta vie ? (n'y vois pas une offense, juste une question).

Je ne veux pas vivre sans espoir, sans quoi je n'ai plus qu' me tirer une balle.

----------


## jmfmarques

Ouille Mathieu... ouille...
Ne pas tirer... cela pollue... :;):

----------


## Satch

> D'ailleurs, Satch, tu dis ne pas croire en l'Homme et pourtant tu vis (encore)... Si tu ne crois pas en toi-mme, quel est le but de ta vie ? (n'y vois pas une offense, juste une question).
> 
> Je ne veux pas vivre sans espoir, sans quoi je n'ai plus qu' me tirer une balle.


Non, je ne crois pas en l'homme. Je crois aux personnes individuelles, mais ds qu'une masse se forme, elle fait n'importe quoi.

Le but de ma vie est goste : la vivre au mieux pour moi. Je ne me sens que peu concern par les pbs de rchauffement et tout a. En tous cas pas au point de me rendre malade. Je fais les gestes lmentaires d'conomie d'nergie, je ne prends jamais de sacs plastiques, etc. Mais ce qui va se passer aprs, je m'en tamponne le coquillard, mme si a me rend un peu triste.

Moi aussi je ne peux pas vivre sans espoir. J'en ai plein, mais pas  ce sujet.

----------


## mathieu_t

> Mais ce qui va se passer aprs, je m'en tamponne le coquillard, mme si a me rend un peu triste.


 Trop facile de dire a !
Mme si tu crois pouvoir vivre uniquement pour toi, cela est impossible. Nous allons tous (nous les "jeunes" et nos enfants) nous prendre le retour du boomerang dans la gu...
C'est dans notre intrt  tous que de faire des efforts pour la sauvegarde de la plante.




> Le but de ma vie est goste : la vivre au mieux pour moi.


 Sauf que pour que tu vives mieux il faut aussi que les autres en soient capable, sans quoi a te retombera dessus un jour ou l'autre.



> Je fais les gestes lmentaires d'conomie d'nergie, je ne prends jamais de sacs plastiques,


A quoi bon si tu t'en tamponnes ? Jouis des tous les instants, ne te prends pas la tte avec des dtails qui ralentissent ton bonheur...

Mais ne venons pas pleurer demain quand nos enfants vivront sans doute la plus grande catastrophe humaine de tous les temps.

----------


## SnakemaN

> (...)
> Ne pas tirer... cela pollue...


Ceci dit je crois que les preservatifs sont bio-dgradable, maintenant, non ?

----------


## Nemerle

> Moi aussi je ne peux pas vivre sans espoir. J'en ai plein, mais pas  ce sujet.


mon pauvre... ces espoirs seraient-ils d'assouvir tes besoins egoistes?

----------


## BugFactory

> Vous me semblez tous persuades que l'homme peut crever et qu'il va etre remplace par quelque chose de mieux. Desole de casser vos espoirs mais ce n'est pas sur du tout. L'homme est peut etre bien meilleur que ce qui viendra apres (peut etre rien du tout) eyt en tout cas un moindre mal. 
> 
> Parallele du travail: Quand j'ai une montagne de boulot, je peux me dire que c'est ma faute (j'aurai pas du le laisser s'accumuler) et qu'une bonne solution est de quitter la boite et que le prochain employe sera meilleur que moi et s'en sortira mieux.
> 
> Mais bon, je ne suis pas lache, le prochain, il n'y connaitra rien a ce boulot (comme l'hypothetique remplacant de l'homme ne sera pas forcement arme sur la pollution, ni assez nombreux, ni...) et je suis le mieux a resoudre la probleme. 
> 
> En gros, je rejoint une position precedente. Que celui qui traite ses dechets, eteint les lampes en quittant les pieces et prends les transport en commun quand c'est possible rale sur le gouvernement et les autres. Que les autres commencent par faire ca.


+1

Bouh, les affreux mchants humains mritent de disparatre!!!

----------


## 5:35pm

croyez vous honnetement qu'on peut eduquer le monde entier a vivre de maniere respecteuse envers la planete? je ne crois pas.
 il faut le contraindre aux gens, faudrait une dictature de l'ecologie, il faut des mesures politique radicale pour faire bouger les choses.
le petrole et le nucleaire doivent etre bannis, il faut se tourner vers les alternatives propre. Que l'energie soit utilise a des fin vraiment utiles!
il faut que la masse et  les entreprises se mette en tete que l'ere de l'industrialisation d'aujourd'hui est termine, la production de masse doit prendre fin.

----------


## bidou

Et oui, on est cons de ne pas y avoir pens. Il suffit de mettre les deux tiers de la population au chomage en attendant qu'on trouve le moyen de remplacer le ptrole et le nuclaire. Ou mme mieux, interdisons l'lectricit qui n'est pas vraiment utile puisqu'il y a moins de deux sicles on vivait sans.

On se demande vraiment  quoi pense nos hommes politiques alors que des solutions aussi simples existent  ::mouarf::

----------


## Satch

> mon pauvre... ces espoirs seraient-ils d'assouvir tes besoins egoistes?


T'as tout compris.

----------


## jmfmarques

Mon voisin a install un panneau solaire. Ca ne marche pas mal du tout.

Un hic, toutefois : Sa bougainville voisine, qui avait pourtant jusque l su rsister  des hivers plus rigoureux (jusqu' - 6 degrs, protge par son "pyjama" d'hiver) a rendu l'me le dernier hiver, alors que la temprature minimale n'a t que de - 3 degrs... (pourtant protge par le mme "pyjama")

Il est vrai que les tuiles de sa toiture restituaient alentour la chaleur qu'elles avaient enmagasine alors que son panneau solaire les "emprisonne"  d'autres fins...

Je me suis depuis pos une question : que se passerait-il si toute la ville (voire tout le pays) installait un panneau identique ? La question vaut ce qu'elle vaut, mais il convient d'y rflchir galement avant de tout ainsi dtourner allgrement sans s'interroger sur les consquence d'un dtournement  grande chelle...

----------


## 5:35pm

> Mon voisin a install un panneau solaire. Ca ne marche pas mal du tout.
> 
> Un hic, toutefois : Sa bougainville voisine, qui avait pourtant jusque l su rsister  des hivers plus rigoureux (jusqu' - 6 degrs, protge par son "pyjama" d'hiver) a rendu l'me le dernier hiver, alors que la temprature minimale n'a t que de - 3 degrs... (pourtant protge par le mme "pyjama")
> 
> Il est vrai que les tuiles de sa toiture restituaient alentour la chaleur qu'elles avaient enmagasine alors que son panneau solaire les "emprisonne"  d'autres fins...
> 
> Je me suis depuis pos une question : que se passerait-il si toute la ville (voire tout le pays) installait un panneau identique ? La question vaut ce qu'elle vaut, mais il convient d'y rflchir galement avant de tout ainsi dtourner allgrement sans s'interroger sur les consquence d'un dtournement  grande chelle...



effectivement, ca marche, je sais pas combien de watt ca fournit, mais ca permet d'alimenter bien de petites choses.

ennergie solaire, eolienne, c'est ca l'avenir.




> Et oui, on est cons de ne pas y avoir pens. Il suffit de mettre les deux tiers de la population au chomage en attendant qu'on trouve le moyen de remplacer le ptrole et le nuclaire. Ou mme mieux, interdisons l'lectricit qui n'est pas vraiment utile puisqu'il y a moins de deux sicles on vivait sans.
> 
> On se demande vraiment  quoi pense nos hommes politiques alors que des solutions aussi simples existent


tres marrant =)
ya pas que le petrole et le nucleaire gar!
et meme si c'etait le cas, la disparition des machines abolirait le chomage  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jmfmarques

5:35pm a crit :



> et meme si c'etait le cas, la disparition des machines abolirait le chomage


Tout  fait exact... et, accessoirement : diminuerait considrablement l'esprance de vie et, par voie de consquence, le dficit de la Scurit Sociale....
Pas mal, pas mal !
Quand vas-tu nous proposer le retour du "test du cocotier", 5:35pm ?

----------


## Nemerle

> T'as tout compris.


Chers amis Satch n'est pas vraiment humain. Tout ce qu'il nous dcrit de lui indique clairement que c'est un _animal_.

----------


## 5:35pm

> 5:35pm a crit :
> Quand vas-tu nous proposer le retour du "test du cocotier", 5:35pm ?


mdr

je sais que tout ce que je dis n'est pas realiste, mais je cherche l'issue qui peut sauver l'humanite!

Concretement c'est quoi l'issue?
ne plus polluer implique l'arret des energies fossile, donc au moins le petrole. l'energie nucleaire, c'est des dechets radioactifs et des bombes a volonte.
il reste le solaire et l'eolienne. faudrait reserver les energies sales pour des necessite reel (comme les hopitaux pour l'esperance de vie, si tu veux)
il faut s'adapter a la nouvelle donne, il faut que la nouvelle ere soit en harmonie avec la nature. ca semble pas realiste, mais je vois pas d'autre solution.
je l'aime bien mon pc, et je l'aime bien ma voiture, mais je suis pret a m'en passer si sa peut sauver l'ecosysteme.

----------


## hegros

> mdr
> 
> je sais que tout ce que je dis n'est pas realiste, mais je cherche l'issue qui peut sauver l'humanite!
> 
> Concretement c'est quoi l'issue?
> ne plus polluer implique l'arret des energies fossile, donc au moins le petrole. l'energie nucleaire, c'est des dechets radioactifs et des bombes a volonte.
> il reste le solaire et l'eolienne.
> il faut s'adapter a la nouvelle donne, il faut que la nouvelle ere soit en harmonie avec la nature. ca semble pas realiste, mais je vois pas d'autre solution.
> je l'aime bien mon pc, et je l'aime bien ma voiture, mais je suis pret a m'en passer si sa peut sauver l'ecosysteme.


Ca peut paratre plus pessimiste que raliste mais ce n'est pas ici ou la  bas qu'une issue pour "sauver" l'humanite se fera.

Il faut arrter de croire qu'il faut une nouvelle re oriente nudiste pour changer les choses...Sur 6 milliards de personne dans le monde tu vas avoir combien de faon d'aborder le problme(si problme il y a...) diffremment? 

Comme si le problme le plus grave tait celui du ptrole ou de la pollution(bien que se sont des problmes)....

----------


## BugFactory

> Chers amis Satch n'est pas vraiment humain. Tout ce qu'il nous dcrit de lui indique clairement que c'est un _animal_.


Ou peut-tre est-il plus honnte? Je n'approuve pas tout ce qu'il dit, mais nous ne parviendrons pas  quilibrer la protection de l'envirronnement et nos propres dsirs gostes (qui sont normaux et indispensables  notre survie) si nous refusons de prendre conscience de ceux-ci. Quand  l'ide de ngliger nos propres besoins : soyons pragmatiques, a n'arrivera pas. Si nous voulons tre constructifs, et il est urgent de l'tre, il faut proposer des solutions ralisables.

Par ailleurs, sans vouloir vexer personne, certains ici ont besoin de se calmer. Nous n'avons absolument pas besoin de renoncer  l'industrialisation pour protger l'envirronnement. Il est en revanche indispensable de la rguler, d'imposer l'emploi de technologies non polluantes, rduire le suremballage, etc ... Nous avons donc tous besoin qu'ils se calment. Avec ce comportement, la seule chose  laquelle on peut parvenir, c'est passer pour des maniaques dlirants et nous dicrditer nous-mmes. On n'a vraiment pas besoin de a  l'heure o seule une prise de conscience globale peut nous donner l'ombre d'une chance. Je vous demanderai donc d'viter de parler sous le coup de l'motion. A prner des mesures excessives, on risque d'empcher que les mesure appropries soient prises.

----------


## Nemerle

> ... nos propres dsirs gostes (qui sont normaux et indispensables  notre survie) ...


Avoir des dsirs egostes, certes. Mais ils doivent rester en retrait par rapport au respect d'autrui,  la conscience humaine.

L'humanisme est un mot qui risque d'tre retir du dictionnaire  ::roll::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Ce problme concerne bien plus les "hautes sphres" que notre niveau de simple citoyen. Ce sont eux et eux seuls, qui peuvent faire les dmarches ncessaires au salut de la plante. Nous, en appliquant des rgles simples de vie, on peut amliorer les choses, mais il ne faut pas tre dupes : quand on fait une action dans le sens de la sant de la plante, il y a 10 autres personnes ( ou une entreprise... ) qui font un pas sens contraire. Nos actions bnfiques ne font que retarder gentillement l'apparition des vrais problmes, mais en aucun cas a ne les rsoud..

Je veux des rgles stricts, des lois qui puniront des crimes envers la plante, des agents chargs de maintenir le respect de ces rgles SANS qu'on puisse les soudoyer...

----------


## Admin

Et puis on fera un ministre de la Vrit. ce sera vachement bien.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et puis on fera un ministre de la Vrit.


the truth is overthere ...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Et puis on fera un ministre de la Vrit. ce sera vachement bien.


Il faudra trouver un moyen technologique fiable de detection des mensonges  ::): 

Une phase d'initialisation, pour voir quels rseaux de neurones sont utiliss quand on ment, par exemple en forant quelqu'un de dire qu'une couleur n'est pas celle qu'il voit, etc..

Enfin................................ L'utopie c'est beau quand mme non ?

----------


## jmfmarques

Tout ceci me rappelle une sombre affaire de nomination d'un ministre des finances, en Argentine, il y a environ 30 ans...

Ds sa nomination, il a dclar qu'il allait tout mettre en oeuvre pour s'attaquer au mal essentiel,  l'poque, de ce pays,  savoir le march noir (toutes les transactions qui ne passaient pas par les banques, donc...)... et il a ajout "caiga quen caiga" (tombe qui tombe).

15 jours plus tard, il n'tait bien videmment plus ministre... ::lol::  

Ce ministre d'un court instant, Rodrigo, fait encore l'objet de blagues, du genre "Juro por dios, por la patria... y ... por quince dias..." (il a prt serment devant Dieu, devant la Patrie... et... pour 15 jours...)

Et je vous fais grce de ce dont j'ai pu tre le tmoin tonn sur d'autres continents que celui o se trouve l'Argentine.

L'homme est ainsi fait.

----------


## mathieu_t

> Nous n'avons absolument pas besoin de renoncer  l'industrialisation pour protger l'envirronnement. Il est en revanche indispensable de la rguler, d'imposer l'emploi de technologies non polluantes, rduire le suremballage, etc ...


Nous n'avons pas besoin de renoncer  l'industrialisation, nous devons la transformer !
Personne (je pense) ici ne prne le retour  la bougie... Mais croire que tout va bien se passer si on ne fait que modifier lgrement les choses est une grave erreur !

Le vrai problme, c'est l'ensemble du systme qui se mondialise, appelle  des importations / exportations, le systme qui "monnaie-ise" tout ce qui existe (de plus en plus) et qui donc ne comporte pas de considrations thiques, mais financires...

C'est le modle mme de l'industrialisation (datant de plus de 150 ans) qu'il faut remettre en cause : aujourd'hui, nous ne pouvons plus nous permettre la production de masse centralise et redistribue dans le monde entier, il faut en changer pour aller vers une conomie locale, en minimisant les transports...
Bien sr c'est loin d'tre vident, et il faut tre prt  se remettre soi-mme en cause (car accepter une conomie locale passe par des actions citoyennes pour le moment par exemple), mais *a n'est pas un sacrifice, a n'est pas un retour en arrire*, c'est juste autre chose...

----------


## mathieu_t

> Enfin................................ L'utopie c'est beau quand mme non ?


C'est toujours ceux que l'on qualifiait d'utopiques qui ont russi les plus beaux changements du monde ( Gandhi, Luther King, Mandela etc etc.)

----------


## mathieu_t

> Ce problme concerne bien plus les "hautes sphres" que notre niveau de simple citoyen. Ce sont eux et eux seuls, qui peuvent faire les dmarches ncessaires au salut de la plante.


Pas seulement ! Si le systme se maintient, c'est parce qu'il y a peu de contestations, que tout le monde (ou presque) croit en l'idologie de "plus consommer pour mieux vivre"...

Coluche a dit un truc du genre : "quand on pense que ces merdes l, si on les achetait pas, a se vendrait pas"...

----------


## jmfmarques

Mathieu...



> C'est *toujours* ceux que l'on qualifiait d'utopiques qui ont russi les plus beaux changements du monde ( Gandhi, Luther King, Mandela etc etc.)


Attention  ce que tu dis, car la liste des "utopiques" ne s'arrte pas l, hls ... et certains "changements" ont galement eu des "consquences"... (Marx, Hitler, .... etc...- et je n'ose pas parler d'un gnral....Franais). Quant  Gandhi, il n'a pas vraiment chang les choses (le systme des castes est hls toujours l... et bien l ... quant  la non violence, ma foi : il suffit de regarder un peu ce qui se passe en Inde...!)

----------


## mathieu_t

Oui..
Je voulais dire que ceux qui ont chang le monde taient qualifis d'utopiques, pas la contrapose en fait... Bug dans ma tte...

Et pour moi Gandhi a quand mme chang des choses, car mme s'il n'a pas chang tout le systme indien, il a malgr tout marqu les esprits, inspir certains, donn de l'espoir etc etc...
D'ailleurs si je ne me trompe pas (c'est possible en fait que je me trompe sur ce coup l), Luther King s'est inspir de Gandhi...

----------


## SnakemaN

Cela me fait penser une citation de _Carlos Dossi_, apparement (merci shadowmoon  :;):  ):




> Les fous ouvrent les voies qu'empruntent ensuite les sages

----------


## shadowmoon

c'est de Carlos Dossi ( pas sur de l'orth)

----------


## jmfmarques

Mathieu ...
1) tu m'es trs sympathique et je ne dirai pas pourquoi...
2) essaye de ne pas confondre les mthodes et les fondements de la raison.
    Le pasteur Luther King a adopt les mthodes (non violence en particulier)  du Mahatma Gandhi. Mais les buts et les motivations taient forts diffrents. Ils n'avaient par ailleurs pas, ni l'un ni l'autre, une vision utopiste ! Ils recherchaient simplement le moyen d'aboutir  une forme d'galit et de libert. Mandela est dans le mme cas.
    Les utopistes, alors ? Ils figurent justement, Ami Mathieu, dans mon "complment de liste"...

Je tiens  t'assurer de mon amiti relle.

----------


## cladsam

> Ne vous inquietez pas trop, les catastrophes se neutralisent: la penurie de petrole reduira les emissions de carbone ce qui reduira le rechauffement.
> 
> Et la penurie de petrole n'est pas grave. Les voitures electriques commencenet a apparaitre. Ce que nos politiciens ne voulaient pas entendre, il le faudra bien quad il y aura plus rien. Ca m'embete un peu pour le plastique comme meme...
> 
> Bon, faut une bonne dose d'optimisme pour voir ca, mais ca peut passer...


Ca c'ets du raisonnement ... et pusique vous parliez d'aire nuclaire, que va t'il falloir faire pour alimenter la totalit des vhicule d'une plante a l'aide d'lecrticit? Je crois pas que 3 oliennes y suffisent donc on dplace le problme sauf que mme si c'est psychologique j'ai moins peu du rchauffement plantaire que de l'explosion d'une centrale

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Ds sa nomination, il a dclar qu'il allait tout mettre en oeuvre pour s'attaquer au mal essentiel,  l'poque, de ce pays,  savoir le march noir (toutes les transactions qui ne passaient pas par les banques, donc...)... et il a ajout "caiga quen caiga" (tombe qui tombe).
> 
> 15 jours plus tard, il n'tait bien videmment plus ministre...


Ceci m'a fait sourire ! Il aurait mieux fait d'noncer ceci : "caiga quien caiga, pero si yo caigo, ustedes caeran con migo !"  ::):  Enfin l il se serait peut-tre fait tuer... ( c'est peut-tre le cas au final ? )

N'empche, l'amrique du sud, c'est quand mme beau comme continent je trouve... Il se passe des choses que seule l'ouverture d'esprit d'un peuple comme celui l imagine, des situations incroyables, mais tellement plus "vraies" et tellement plus "humaines"... Enfin c'est mon opinion, peut-tre biaise tant  moiti sud amricain, mais je trouve qu'en Europe il y a une hypocrisie maladive dans tous les domaines..

----------


## SnakemaN

> (...)
> N'empche, l'amrique du sud, c'est quand mme beau comme continent je trouve... Il se passe des choses que seule l'ouverture d'esprit d'un peuple comme celui l imagine, des situations incroyables, mais tellement plus "vraies" et tellement plus "humaines"... (...)


Lol, vas te ballader dans les _favelas_ de Rio , tout gentil occidental que tu es, tu me dira si tu reviens en un seul morceaux  ::roll:: 

[edit] merci de la correction Jmf !

----------


## jmfmarques

Hola, SnakemaN  !..
Pas *flavelas* mais *favelas* (on les nomme ailleurs "barriadas", "pueblos nuevos", etc... et on les nommait en France "bidonvilles"). 
Quand  s'y faire "trucider", c'est autre chose... (question de connaissances en nage libre... ::lol::  )

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Lol, vas te ballader dans les flavelas de Rio , tout gentil occidental que tu es, tu me dira si tu reviens en un seul morceaux


J'ai pas une tte d'occidental  ::):  J'ai la peau un peu plus mate que la plupart des gens, je suis brun aux yeux marrons; si j'allais me ballader dans ces endroits, je ferais en sorte de ne pas porter le costume cravate standard, et  priori, sans un sou en poche, en parlant mon espagnol le plus courant  ::mouarf::  

De toutes faons, y-a-t'il des choses sympas  visiter la bas qui valent la peine de risquer de se faire kidnapper ???  :;):

----------


## jmfmarques

Ami KiLVaiDeN,  ::chin:: 

J'ajouterais volontiers que mme le plus petit des cireurs de bottes y parle sa langue sans rougir, y compris en ce qui concerne l'emploi de l'imparfait du subjonctif (chose naturelle...). Il n'est pas certain qu'un bachelier de chez nous manie ainsi sa langue maternelle... ::mouarf::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Je veux un monde o la pauvret n'existe pas.
O les enfants seront heureux de grandir.
O la nature, remerciera les tres humains, en leur donnant les plus belles rcoltes.
O les sujets de DVLP, ne partiront pas en vrille et hors sujet  ::):   ::): 

Salutations sincres  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

> Je veux un monde o la pauvret n'existe pas.
> O les enfants seront heureux de grandir.
> O la nature, remerciera les tres humains, en leur donnant les plus belles rcoltes.
> O les sujets de DVLP, ne partiront pas en vrille et hors sujet


Sur tes quatre voeux, trois prendront peut-tre ralit de notre vivant, mais le quatrime est purement utopique...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zipyz

Pour revenir sur le sujet initial, une quipe de chercheur (dirige par Eun-Su Yang du Georgia institute of technology) vient de publier une tude qui montre que la couche d'ozone est en train de se reconstituer, grace au protocole de montral (1987), elle devrait revenir  son niveau de 1980 d'ici 2050.

source :

http://www.cite-sciences.fr/francais...d_article=1044

----------


## bidou

ou 2065
http://archquo.nouvelobs.com/cgi/art...nouvelobs.com/

ou encore plus tard si les cellules  combustible (Hydrogne) se multiplie

----------


## mat.M

> Ca c'ets du raisonnement ... et pusique vous parliez d'aire nuclaire, que va t'il falloir faire pour alimenter la totalit des vhicule d'une plante a l'aide d'lecrticit? Je crois pas que 3 oliennes y suffisent donc on dplace le problme sauf que mme si c'est psychologique j'ai moins peu du rchauffement plantaire que de l'explosion d'une centrale


Oui tout  fait je vois mal un pays industrialis se passer du nuclaire...
encore un voeu politiquement correct des colos.
D'ailleurs nombre de pays y retournent...

----------


## kirgan

> je vois mal un pays industrialis se passer du nuclaire...


Et je vois mal comment, ayant un minimum de conscience pour les gnrations  venir, prner une telle source d'nergie.
Qu'on se rende compte aprs coup qu'un dveloppement scientifique gnre des dchets dangereux pour les sicles (et je suis gentil)  venir, dommage.
C'est comment dj ce proverbe/maxime/citation  propos de la terre, et du fait qu'on ne la possde pas, mais qu'on en est juste les gardiens pour la remettre  nos enfants?

----------


## Satch

> Et je vois mal comment, ayant un minimum de conscience pour les gnrations  venir, prner une telle source d'nergie.
> Qu'on se rende compte aprs coup qu'un dveloppement scientifique gnre des dchets dangereux pour les sicles (et je suis gentil)  venir, dommage.
> C'est comment dj ce proverbe/maxime/citation  propos de la terre, et du fait qu'on ne la possde pas, mais qu'on en est juste les gardiens pour la remettre  nos enfants?


c'est :



> La terre n'est pas un don de nos parents, ce sont nos enfants qui nous la prtent


Ceci dit, je ne vois pas le pb du nuclaire s'il n'y a pas d'accident et que les dchets sont bien grs (au pire si y en a trop, on les balance sur le soleil et basta).

----------


## bidou

> Et je vois mal comment, ayant un minimum de conscience pour les gnrations  venir, prner une telle source d'nergie.
> Qu'on se rende compte aprs coup qu'un dveloppement scientifique gnre des dchets dangereux pour les sicles (et je suis gentil)  venir, dommage.
> C'est comment dj ce proverbe/maxime/citation  propos de la terre, et du fait qu'on ne la possde pas, mais qu'on en est juste les gardiens pour la remettre  nos enfants?


Le vrai problme c'est qu' l'heure actuelle, on ne sait pas comment s'en passer. Tant qu'on ne saura pas stocker l'lectricit, on ne pourra pas remplacer les sources d'nergie  fonctionnement permanent par des sources d'nergies  fonctionnement temporaire.

----------


## kirgan

> c'est :


Merci




> Ceci dit, je ne vois pas le pb du nuclaire s'il n'y a pas d'accident et que les dchets sont bien grs (au pire si y en a trop, on les balance sur le soleil et basta).


Si on doit commencer  utiliser du combustible pour envoyer nos dchets radioactifs sur le soleil, ca va faire cher le kW...  ::roll::  





> Le vrai problme c'est qu' l'heure actuelle, on ne sait pas comment s'en passer. Tant qu'on ne saura pas stocker l'lectricit, on ne pourra pas remplacer les sources d'nergie  fonctionnement permanent par des sources d'nergies  fonctionnement temporaire.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait de l'utiliser en se rendant compte des dangers, et en faisant activement de la recherche pour d'autres sources d'nergie.
Ce qui me drangeait surtout dans la remarque de mat.M, c'est le



> encore un voeu politiquement correct des colos.


qui laisse penser que les colos sont de doux rveurs, que le nuclaire c'est super, et qu'on n'a pas besoin d'autre chose.

----------


## 5:35pm

supprimez les pc, les televisions, les machines a laver, les lave vaiselles, les frigos, et installez un panneau solaire sur votre toit pour la lumiere, et achetez des velos pour toute la famille.
Entre avoir une vie confortable, et preserver la planete, je choisis preserver la planete. Que direz vous a vos enfant quand ils demanderont "Papa, pourquoi la terre meurt?"

au sujet de la couche d'ozone: le trou sera rebouche en 2075 dans le meilleur des cas... (rebouche c'est a dire au niveau des annees 80)

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> supprimez les pc, les televisions, les machines a laver, les lave vaiselles, les frigos, et installez un panneau solaire sur votre toit pour la lumiere.
> Entre avoir une vie confortable, et preserver la planete, je choisis preserver la planete. Que direz vous a vos enfant quand ils demanderont "Papa, pourquoi la terre meurt?"


 ::mouarf::  ou bien tu pourrais pdaler un dynamo quand tu auras besoin de lumire, et qu'il y aura des nuages ! En tout cas, je te dis alors  la prochaine et bonne continuation,  moins que tu russisses  te connecter  internet depuis ta cave  :;): 


"Papa, pourquoi la terre meurt?"

Rponse : "Parce que le fonctionnement de notre socit permet des excs intolrables, dont on goute maintenant les fruits amers. Mais ne t'inquite pas, j'ai confiance en l'homme, un jour prochain il y aura des rformes qui permettront de condamner les pollueurs !  ::):  J'espre qu'il est encore temps.."

----------


## kirgan

> Entre avoir une vie confortable, et preserver la planete, je choisis preserver la planete.


Tu peux aussi simplement ne pas faire de gosses. a t'vitera de devoir leur dire pourquoi la terre meurt. Et tu participeras activement  une meilleure qualit de vie pour tous les autres qui auront plus de ressources...
Et si tu as rellement besoin de savoir que qqchose subsistera, tu peux en adopter. Au moins, a n'augmente pas le nombre d'habitants de la plante, a fait toujours a de pets en moins.

Ok j'ironisais, mais ton post est,  mes yeux, tout autant ironique. Si on peut en effet se passer du confort d'une machine  laver, pour moi l'ordi et la tv sont plus que des outils "ludiques". La tv, avec tous les mauvais ct qu'elle a, participe entre autre  la libert d'expression.

----------


## Orian

Je ne pense pas q'un retour en arrire en supprimant tout les "confort" de la vie moderne sois une solution. 

Certe ton ordi pollue, sa fabrication  pollu, son utlisation pollue, et son recyclage polluera aussi. 

Mme chose pour les panneaux solaire, leur fabrication demande de l'nergie qui polluera par des rejet de CO2 ou  de le fait que cela produira des dchets radioactifs.

En belgique quand les colo sont arriv dans la majorit (y sont pas rest longtemps d'ailleurd), il on voulu  que l'on abandone totalement le nuclaire (faut dire que la belgique produit trop, on est oblig d'clairer nos autoroutes pour liquider les MW en trop  ::roll::  ). Et bien non, on se rend mainteneat compte que a risque d'tre difficile et on dcide de rempiler avec le nuclaire pour 20 ans. Remplacer toute la production actuelle par des nergies renouvables est presque imposssible.

Si on veux s'en sortir il ne faudra pas dire stop, on arrte tout et on retombe au MA ou plus bas encore. il faut y aller progressivement. je trouve que le nuclaire reste une bonne alternative pour la production nergtique. Avec lui nous pourrons produire l'hydrogne ncessaire pour abondanner les nergie fossile. 

Continuer le reboisement et contnuer  freiner la dforestation et la lutte contre la dsertification.

Limiter la quantite de plastique utilise (qui rapelons le est fort polluant et demande beaucoup de ptrole). Il existe un matriaux plasique  base de coquilles d'amandes non-poluant. 

On peut ne pas tre d'accord j'ai donn mon avis.

----------


## kirgan

A ma connaissance, les Ecolos n'taient pas les seuls  demander une suppression du nuclaire... Le PSC (c'tait dj  le CDH  l'poque?) et le PS tenaient un discours semblable. Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est que c'est plus li  une mode qu' un parti. Quasi tout le monde tait pour la suppression du nuclaire, aprs, entre autres, Tchernobyl.

Maintenant, tu sembles fondamentalement pour. Serais-tu galement d'accord pour que l'on installe un site d'enfouissement sur la commune o tu habites? Et o tes enfants grandiront? Moi pas.

----------


## shadowmoon

au sujet de l'nergie nuclaire, je serais d'accord pour l'utiliser quand les scientifques maitriseront parfaitement la fusion controle, qui a un rendement nergtique thorique des plus impressionnant.

----------


## Orian

le problme des dchet nuclaire me parait pouvoir tre rsolu par l'envois des dits dchets vers le soleil pour y tre "brul" cette solution est couteuse. Oui, je suis pour le nuclaire par rapport  la combustion des matire fossile. 

Bien sur il y d'autres solutions, comme faire des centrales hydrollectriques (qui on malgrs tout un impact sur le milieu vivant). mais tout les lieux ne s'y prte pas.

Et puis comme l'a dit shadowmoon on avance vers un fusion avec plus de rendement et moins de dchets.

Vrifications faites, les autres partis tait pour aussi effectivement. Et le CDH s'appelait encore PSC.

----------


## fred777888999

> le problme des dchet nuclaire me parait pouvoir tre rsolu par l'envois des dits dchets vers le soleil pour y tre "brul" cette solution est couteuse. Oui, je suis pour le nuclaire par rapport  la combustion des matire fossile.


 ::mouarf3::  
Mais non, la veritable solution est l'installation d'une porte des etoiles qui debouche directement au coeur d'alpha du centaure.
Une question quand meme, tu crois vraiment qu'on ait simplement les moyens techniques de mettre nos nombreux dechets simplement en orbite ? Alors les envoyer dans le soleil.  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Une question quand meme, tu crois vraiment qu'on ait simplement les moyens techniques de mettre nos nombreux dechets simplement en orbite ? Alors les envoyer dans le soleil.


Techniquement rien ne s'y oppose, ariane 5 peut envoyer pas loin de 20 tonnes de matriel dans l'esapce. C'est juste le cout au vu de la quantit  envoyer qui bloque tout.

----------


## Orian

Techniquement oui, on arrive  envoyer des sondes fort proche du soleil et avec les volutions des lanceurs (ariane 5) c'est possible. evidement y faudrait 10 tonnes de "protection" pour envoyer 100 kg de dchets. Le cout de revient du nuclaire va aussi monter en flche.

Bon, c'est vrai qu'avec cette solution il y a toujours le risque qu'une fuse se crashe et alors  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## kirgan

Je me demande si a ferait un joli feu d'artifice, un Tchernobyl  10km d'altitude.

Ooh la belle rouge.
Oooh la belle verte  pustule.

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Orian

Je crois que a ne ferais rire personne. Ce serais tout un continent voir plus qui serais contamin. Je pense mme que a cette altitude, la catastrophe serait mondiale

----------


## kirgan

> le problme des dchet nuclaire me parait pouvoir tre rsolu par l'envois des dits dchets vers le soleil pour y tre "brul"





> Je crois que a ne ferais rire personne. Ce serais tout un continent voir plus qui serais contamin. Je pense mme que a cette altitude, la catastrophe serait mondiale


Et a ne te fait pas changer d'avis? Je repose donc ma question : serais-tu d'accord pour que la commune o tu rsides hberge un site d'enfouissement de dchets nuclaires? Je m'en tiens  ma premire rponse : non. En mme temps, je ne dfends pas le nuclaire, je trie mes dchets, je ne laisse pas mes appareils lectriques en mode "veille", je compare la consommation en eau et en lectricit quand j'achte un appareil lectro-mnager, je n'ai pas de voiture, ni de TV. Mme si l'avion est plus rapide, je prends de prfrence le train, car NETTEMENT moins polluant (je n'ai plus les chiffres en tte, mais c'est absolument aberrant la pollution gnre par un avion). J'entends par l que j'ai une attitude plus "implique" que, malheureusement, la plupart des gens. Je ne fais chier personne si les gens ne font pas comme moi, mais qu'alors ils s'assument et foutent les dchets dans leur jardin  ::aie::  

PS: merci d'avoir cherch pour le CDH  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je crois que a ne ferais rire personne. Ce serais tout un continent voir plus qui serais contamin. Je pense mme que a cette altitude, la catastrophe serait mondiale


en fait si l'explosin se produit dans la dernire couche de notre atmosphre, pas de problme, l'intensit du rayonemment solaire nous protgera, avant cette limite, la gravit sera inversment proportionnelle  l'altitude.

----------


## Orian

@ kirgan  ::P: our le site d'enfouissement tu as raison : non (je suis goste sur les bord). mais je continue  prfrer le nuclaire  d'autre solution rejetant du gaz carbonique.

Par contre je trie mes dchets, j'teint mon cran quand je n'en ai plus besoin, je prend des ampoules conomiques. j'utilise l'eau de pluie pour mes WC et mes lessives (Bon c'est pas un choix perso parce que je suis encore jeune (17) et que je vis chez mes parents  :;):  ). 

Je ne jette jamais un seul papier dans la nature et ne fais bruler mes dchets, je vais porter mes appareils usagers au parc  conteneur, et j'vite l'utilisation de sac plasite et autre embalages polluant.

je me sens concern par ce qui se passe dans se monde. j'ai l'impression les gens se sente de moin en moin concern, et je suis dsol de tout les dtritus que l'on trouve de plus en plus le long de nos routes depuis que l'on paye ses poubelle au poids !!!

----------


## jmfmarques

J'aimerais tellement que l'on comment (eh oui, j'aime l'imparfait du subjonctif s'il contribue  la prcision)  s'interroger sur la radioactivit naturelle (soleil, volcans, roches qui s'entrechoquent, incendies de forts, ... et mme allumage d'une alumette ou d'un briquet...).

J'aimerais galement que l'on prt (eh oui ! encore cet imbuvable  imparfait du subjonctif trop prcis pour tre honnte, n'est-ce pas ?) le temps de lire ceci :
http://www.pseudo-medecines.org/arti...?lng=fr&pg=118
et plus particulirement cet extrait :




> On ne peut que se louer de la libert dinformation et on ne peut quapplaudir  la prsence dun contre pouvoir, face  lattitude de secret et de rtention dinformation des autorits officielles dans le pass. Encore faudrait-il comprendre que la libert ne peut se concevoir sans responsabilit. Que certains irresponsables mettent en pril lconomie dune rgion et la quitude de ses habitants est proprement inadmissible . Que les mdias rpercutent sans prcautions nimporte quelle information, pourvu quelle flatte le catastrophisme tant  la mode, est inacceptable.


Les apprentis sorciers existent partout ! Tant chez les "dtracteurs" que chez les ngationistes ...

Voil !

----------


## fred777888999

Il n'est pas question de crier 'au loup' a chaque fois qu'on voit la queue d'une centrale nucleaire et les imbecilles existent des deux cotes, mais quand je vois qu'on arrete frequement des travaux parcequ'on vient de trouver une ruine qui a 200 ans sur un chantier voire une bombe de la derniere guerre mondiale, je me demande comment des gens raisonnables peuvent oser enfouir 'en toute securite' des dechets dont la duree de vie se chiffre en millenaires, surtout dans la plus grande confidentialite pour eviter la panique, la fuite du touriste ou je ne sais quoi d'autre.
C'est simplement une attitude irresponsable et egoiste de plus, un petit pas vers ce qui nous mene a une catastrophe.
Perso je ne crois pas a la disparition de l'etre humain de la planete, mais je crois qu'on est bien parti pour la rendre aussi hospitaliere aux especes sauvages que nos centre-villes et globalement aussi peuplee que la creuse.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Asdorve

> C'est simplement une attitude irresponsable et egoiste de plus, un petit pas vers ce qui nous mene a une catastrophe.
> Perso je ne crois pas a la disparition de l'etre humain de la planete


tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Mais de toutes faons, sans prendre parti pour qui que ce soit, en restant objectif, l'gosme caractrise notre socit, et c'est devenu une manire de vivre chez ceux qui nous dirigent.
Ils sont l, je les respecte, mais c'est un tat d'esprit que je ne supporte pas.

voil, mon coup de g* de la journe.

----------


## jmfmarques

Ouais,...

Mais, pour autant que je sois bien inform (pour y avoir vcu pendant 4 annes), le pays traditionellement le plus oppos aux expriences franaises ( savoir l'Australie) est galement celui qui a permis sur son territoire la plus "sale" des expriences. Sale au point que des centaines de kilomtres carrs y sont encore contamins... des dizaines d'annes plus tard (il est vrai que l'exprience tait voulue et conduite par le Royaume Uni...)

Il ne m'a par ailleurs pas chapp que la dclaration faite en 1997 par le porte-parole de la Prsidence de la Rpublique Franaise, dclaration selon laquelle il tait pris bonne note de ce que l'Australie semblait ne plus vouloir vendre son uranium  la France, a provoqu un certain moi, pour ne pas dire un moi certain... Du jour au lendemain : plus un seul "sitting" en Australie pour dnoncer les expriences franaises....

Quand vous serez prts  entendre ce qu'il faut savoir en ce qui concerne l'attitude de la Nouvelle Zlande  cet gard, il n'y aura qu' dire... je suivrai...

----------


## Asdorve

> Quand vous serez prts  entendre ce qu'il faut savoir en ce qui concerne l'attitude de la Nouvelle Zlande  cet gard, il n'y aura qu' dire... je suivrai...


allons-y

----------


## fred777888999

Personne n'as pretendu que tous les opposants au nucleaire etait des altruistes, pas plus que je ne pretendrai que les opposants a l'esclavagisme, au nazisme ou a toute autre forme de totalitarisme furent tous des humanistes. Ca n'enleve rien a la valeur de la cause.

----------


## cladsam

> Perso je ne crois pas a la disparition de l'etre humain de la planete, mais je crois qu'on est bien parti pour la rendre aussi hospitaliere aux especes sauvages que nos centre-villes et globalement aussi peuplee que la creuse.


heureusement que tu n'as pas dit que les Ardennes, j'aurais pens que tu croyais finallement  notre totale disparition  :;):

----------


## bidou

Quel que soit ce qu'ait pu faire australien, no zlandais et autres moldo valaques, cela n'empche pas que ds qu'il s'agit de nuclaire, l'tat franais est d'une transparence qui laisse pantois. A tel point que certains dtecteurs de centrale nuclaire furent coups pour laisser croire que le nuage ukrainien, lgendairement docile, c'tait bien arrt  la frontire.

Ce n'est pas les btises des autres qui rendront les notres plus excusables. Aujourd'hui, il est bien certain qu'on a dvelopp le nuclaire sans savoir ce que l'on pourrait faire des dchets, ni d'ailleurs comment faire pour dmanteler les centrales. 

Moi je fais parti de ceux qui comprennent bien l'intrt qu'il y a eu a une certaine poque pour le dveloppement du nuclaire, mais aussi de ceux qui dplorent que l'on ait pas utilis les 20 ans de relative stabilit qui ont suivi le deuxime choc ptrolier pour chercher les moyens de s'en passer.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je vais me faire demonter par tous le monde mais tant pis...

Je crois (j'en suis pas sur) que la France est le pays o on a le plus de ressources "naturelle" d'energie electrique (tous les emplacement suceptible d'acceuillir un barrage sont pris par exemple) et il ne nous reste que le vent a developper.

Je crois (j'en suis, une fois de plus, pas sur) que les centrales nucleaires sont les moyens de recoltes energetiques les plus propres au monde et donc les moins polluantes. 

Les panneaux solaires ne permettent pas de gnrer assez d'electricit pour nos besoins actuels. Il faudrai y coupler une eholienne et une dynamo branche sur le chien. Serieusement, pour subvenir a nos besoins quotidiens, les foyers devraient s'equiper du double de la superficie de leur terrain et d'un mini-barrage. Ce qui est evidemment difficile.

Enfin, il reste une energie non developpe sur terre : la foudre. Un seul eclair (ou "une" je sais plus) pourrai suffire pour "nourrir" une ville entire pendant 3 jours (je crois). Le soucis c'est de la canaliser et de la conserver.

Voila, lachez vous...  ::aie::

----------


## jmfmarques

> Je crois (j'en suis pas sur) que la France est le pays o on a le plus de ressources "naturelle" d'energie electrique


Un Qubcois passera bien par l pour t'expliquer ce qu'est le barrage de la Manicouagan....  ::D: 

En attendant :

http://www.fdworld.net/Manic5/Reservoir.shtml

----------


## Orian

rcoltez et stocker la totalit de la quantit dnergie stocke dans un clair est je pense utopique. les moyen de stockage sont beaucoup trop limit et je ne pense pas que cette capacit va augmenterrapidement d'ici quelque annes.

----------


## jmfmarques

> rcoltez et stocker la totalit de la quantit dnergie stocke dans un clair est je pense utopique.


Rcolter cette nergie est en effet utopique.
La stocker (sous quelle forme ?) le serait moins, si "rcolte" il y avait !

Utiliser directement cette nergie est par contre beaucoup moins utopique, semble-t-il  :;):  
(A condition toutefois de maitriser son dclenchement en un endroit prcis)

----------


## Orian

Une petite recherche m'a permis de trouver ceci.

----------


## jmfmarques

C'est bien ce que je tentais de te dire  ::lol:: 

Pour la petite histoire : depuis 1966 (juste avant l'exposition Internationale 66/67 qui s'est tenue  Montral), certains cherchent comment rcuprer le bruit (les sons) perdus  moindre frais... Ils cherchent encore, bien entendu....
La dpense relative (cot/nergie rcupre) est impressionnante...

D'autres se sont lancs dans une recherche non moins voue  un chec en raison de son cot exhorbitant : utiliser des sries de couples diffrents (en 2 mtaux) et les diffrences de tempratures entre leurs 2 soudures... (on peut, bien sr, mais avec des kilomtres et des kilomtres de fils de mtal.... on perd beaucoup en raison de l'effet Joule... et intervient en plus un phnomne s'apparentant  celui d'hystrsis pour le magntisme : au del d'un certain cart de temprature, l'amprage cesse d'augmenter puis diminue...)

----------


## Orian

merci pour les prcisions... 66/67 ? Houla je n'tais mme pas n, j'ai rater tout a. 

Bon je vais arrter parce que je dit des btises...  :;):  

Salut, en de kost comme on dit  bruxelle.

----------


## mathieu_t

> Je crois (j'en suis, une fois de plus, pas sur) que les centrales nucleaires sont les moyens de recoltes energetiques les plus propres au monde et donc les moins polluantes.


Tout dpend de ce que l'on entend par propre... Si faire pousser un 3 bras ou dvelopper des cancers n'est pas sale, alors le nuclaire est propre en effet...




> Serieusement, pour subvenir a nos besoins quotidiens, les foyers devraient s'equiper du double de la superficie de leur terrain et d'un mini-barrage. Ce qui est evidemment difficile.


Disons que le nuclaire a l'avantage de ne surtout pas remettre en cause notre mode de vie... Voyons, qui pourrait imaginer qu'il faille en changer ?
Aprs tout, vivre dans le gchis permanent de l'nergie n'est pas seulement un confort inalinable, c'est un mode de vie obligatoire !
Le nuclaire ne permet pas de subvenir  nos besoins, mais  notre demande, ce qui est tout  fait diffrent.

----------


## jmfmarques

La demande est l et sera toujours l (voir plus haut ce qu'en ont dit les uns et les autres).

Et si on commenait alors des  petits inventaires comparatifs ?

comparaison n 1 : dgts compars (inventaire  ce jour) ptrole/nuclaire
comparaison n 2 : dgts compars (inventaire  ce jour) charbon/nuclaire
comparaison n 3 : dgts compars (inventaire  ce jour) hydraulique/nuclaire

J'entends par inventaire, celui des pertes humaines, des catastrophes gnres, des atteintes  la faune, etc... dj subies
Un inventaire tant par dfinition un inventaire de faits (et pas de prsomptions ni de pronostiques), on se gardera de dresser un inventaire des "craintes"...

Il va de soi que rien ne devrait interdire dans ces comparaisons des rfrences au rapport dgts dj subis/nergie dj produite.

Je suis trs intress ...

----------


## bidou

Ce serait effectivement passionant. Seulement il n'existe aucun chiffre srieux pour raliser cette tude car les catastrophes nergtiques sont et ont toujours tait minimises quelle que soit la source d'ailleurs.
Comment valuer par exemple les dgats de Tchernobyl o selon les tudes on trouve de 9000  500 000 morts, ou comment connaitre le nombre de mineurs tus indirectement par l'extraction du charbon  ::koi::

----------


## Higestromm

> Ce serait effectivement passionant. Seulement il n'existe aucun chiffre srieux pour raliser cette tude car les catastrophes nergtiques sont et ont toujours tait minimises quelle que soit la source d'ailleurs.
> Comment valuer par exemple les dgats de Tchernobyl o selon les tudes on trouve de 9000  500 000 morts, ou comment connaitre le nombre de mineurs tus indirectement par l'extraction du charbon


Faut il compt les morts lis au accidents ou pas ? Car de nos jours, je doute qu'un nouveau Tchenobyl soit  prvoir. J'imagine qu'une centrale nuclaire est quipe d'un nombre suffisement important de scurit... Bon pour le coup des mineurs je ne sait pas trop si de nos jours cela reste un mtier dangereux.

Je prcise bien que je parle de nos jours. Il est vident qu'il y a 100 ans tre mineur tait un mtier vachement risqu. Aprs, je peux me gourer videment.

Je n'ai pas tout lu mais est ce que vous avez parler de ITER ? Est ce que cette mthode de production d'nergie est polluante ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> est ce que vous avez parler de ITER ? Est ce que cette mthode de production d'nergie est polluante ?


ITER, c'est le prototype de racteur  fusion non ?

----------


## cladsam

> Je n'ai pas tout lu mais est ce que vous avez parler de ITER ? Est ce que cette mthode de production d'nergie est polluante ?



Seulement si c'est un ITER actif...  ::dehors::

----------


## bidou

> Faut il compt les morts lis au accidents ou pas ? Car de nos jours, je doute qu'un nouveau Tchenobyl soit  prvoir. J'imagine qu'une centrale nuclaire est quipe d'un nombre suffisement important de scurit...


L'exprience prouve hlas que le nombre de scurit n'empche pas les accidents. Il suffit d'un bon coup de Murphy pour tout remettre en question. Les raffineries disposent de plusieurs systmes de scurit, cela ne les empches pas de prendre feu bien rgulirement

----------


## jmfmarques

Bon...

Je propose  ceux qui le voudront bien ou le pourront de lire ce qu'ils trouveront l :
http://franck93700.blog.lemonde.fr/f...in_sil_vo.html

Je prcise que je ne suis pas un cologiste (du moins au sens politis que l'on a fini par donner  ce mot)... ou alors : que je suis peut-tre un vritable cologiste.

 Mon invite  lire ce que l'on trouve sur le lien de rfrence ne signifie donc aucunement que j'approuve tout ce qui y est dit par les uns et par les autres. J'estime simplement que les propos tenus par les uns et les autres sont de nature  faciliter des rflexions, dont j'espre qu'elles seront profondment personnelles (non guides ni vicies, donc, par d'autres considrations que la proccupation objet de la prsente discussion)

----------


## Higestromm

> ITER, c'est le prototype de racteur  fusion non ?


Oui. Seulement je ne sait absolument pas si cette energie est polluante ou non... on m'as deja dit oui et on m'as deja dit non... du coup j en sait rien.

----------


## Higestromm

> Bon...
> 
> Je propose  ceux qui le voudront bien ou le pourront de lire ce qu'ils trouveront l :
> http://franck93700.blog.lemonde.fr/f...in_sil_vo.html
> 
> Je prcise que je ne suis pas un cologiste (du moins au sens politis que l'on a fini par donner  ce mot)... ou alors : que je suis peut-tre un vritable cologiste.
> 
>  Mon invite  lire ce que l'on trouve sur le lien de rfrence ne signifie donc aucunement que j'approuve tout ce qui y est dit par les uns et par les autres. J'estime simplement que les propos tenus par les uns et les autres sont de nature  faciliter des rflexions, dont j'espre qu'elles seront profondment personnelles (non guides ni vicies, donc, par d'autres considrations que la proccupation objet de la prsente discussion)


Bah c'est peut etre con mais je me pose une question... La dedan il y a des statistique comme quoi 70% de l'energie provient des energie fossile... Cepandant dans ces stats, on omet de dire si ces 70% sont en argent ou bien  en Watt... Car partir sur des dcisions prises dans un cas ou dans l'autres sont totalement diffrente.

----------


## Satch

> Oui. Seulement je ne sait absolument pas si cette energie est polluante ou non... on m'as deja dit oui et on m'as deja dit non... du coup j en sait rien.


En tous cas pour les dchets qu'elle produit, ils sont nettement moins polluants que les dchets issus de la fissions.
Et puis la fusion nuclaire ne peut pas s'emballer, contrairement  la fission.

----------


## bidou

> Oui. Seulement je ne sait absolument pas si cette energie est polluante ou non... on m'as deja dit oui et on m'as deja dit non... du coup j en sait rien.


Tu n'es certainement pas le seul, car en l'tat on ne peut pas dire quels seront les impacts d'une technologie qu'on ne maitrise pas encore. Par ailleurs c'est souvent trs compliqu de les mesurer tous.





> Bah c'est peut etre con mais je me pose une question... La dedan il y a des statistique comme quoi 70% de l'energie provient des energie fossile... Cepandant dans ces stats, on omet de dire si ces 70% sont en argent ou bien en Watt... Car partir sur des dcisions prises dans un cas ou dans l'autres sont totalement diffrente.


Ce sont des TeP (tonnes quivalent Ptrole) http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonne_%...t-p%C3%A9trole

En 2005, la part des nergies fossiles tait de l'ordre de 73 % sachant qu'on ne compte pas l'uranium comme une nergie fossile

----------


## shadowmoon

La fusion nuclaire produit bien des dchets radio-actifs, mais ces derniers on une demi-vie assez courte. Ils necessitent donc un stockage scuris sur une priode assez courte (10/15 ans max) pour ce type de dchets.

----------


## cladsam

> La fusion nuclaire produit bien des dchets radio-actifs, mais ces derniers on une demi-vie assez courte. Ils necessitent donc un stockage scuris sur une priode assez courte (10/15 ans max) pour ce type de dchets.



On rappelera tout de meme que la demi-vie n'ets pa sune priode au bout de laquelle un lement cesse d'tre radioactif ou cesse d'avoir une radioactivit dangereuse pour la sant mais un priode au bout d elaquelle la radio-activit dcroit de moiti.
Il peut donc tre ncessaire de compter plusieurs milliers de fois la demi-vie d'un lment radio-actif avant qu'il cesse d'tre nocif, et c'est le cas des lments gnrs par la fusion en racteurs... d'ou l'hypocrisie des "stockage scuriss sur 15 ans ..."

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais ces fameux 15 ans sont-ils la demi-vie simple ou la demi-vie multiplie?

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est le cas des lments gnrs par la fusion en racteurs... d'ou l'hypocrisie des "stockage scuriss sur 15 ans ..."


tu est bien sur de toi ? 
je suis d'accord avec toi pour les dchets de *la fission*, qui, pour la plupart  ncessitent d'etre sclls pour un stockage "ad vitae eternam". 
Mais en ce qui concerne la fusion (qui en est encore au stade exprimental), les dechets radio-actifs de cette dernire sont des lments "lourds", trs ractifs et donc trs instables. L'intensit de leur rayonnent est certes un peu suprieure  celle des dchets issus de la fission mais ils sont beaucoup moins dangereux car leur dure de nocivit est nettement moindre. 

http://www-fusion-magnetique.cea.fr/...rete01.htm#ch2




> On rappelera tout de meme que la demi-vie n'ets pa sune priode au bout de laquelle un lement cesse d'tre radioactif ou cesse d'avoir une radioactivit dangereuse pour la sant mais un priode au bout d elaquelle la radio-activit dcroit de moiti.


tu n'a pas vu le lien que j'ai mis exprs pour ca ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Mais ces fameux 15 ans sont-ils la demi-vie simple ou la demi-vie multiplie?


cela varie selon les dechets issus de la fusion d'ou mon 10/15 ans. De plus la fusion tant encore au stade exprimental, les dures que j'ai cites vont certainement etre modifies.

----------


## cladsam

> tu est bien sur de toi ? 
> je suis d'accord avec toi pour les dchets de *la fission*, qui, pour la plupart  ncessitent d'etre sclls pour un stockage "ad vitae eternam". 
> Mais en ce qui concerne la fusion (qui en est encore au stade exprimental), les dechets radio-actifs de cette dernire sont des lments "lourds", trs ractifs et donc trs instables. L'intensit de leur rayonnent est certes un peu suprieure  celle des dchets issus de la fission mais ils sont beaucoup moins dangereux car leur dure de nocivit est nettement moindre. 
> 
> 
> http://www-fusion-magnetique.cea.fr/...rete01.htm#ch2





> Aprs une priode de 100 ans suivant l'arrt dfinitif du racteur,  la majorit (voire la totalit) des matriaux peut tre soit considr comme des dchets de trs faible activit (satisfaisant aux normes de dclassification des dchets nuclaires dfinies par l'AIEA et recommandes par la Commission Europenne) soit recycl dans la filire nuclaire.



Ca vient de ton lien .. donc on scurise 15 ans des dchets car ils ne seront peut-etre trs dangerux que pendant 100 ans... Eux alor smoins dangereux que je l'imaginais, j'avoue, mais on reste dans l'hypocrisie totale (pas toi bien entendu, le nuclaire)








> tu n'a pas vu le lien que j'ai mis exprs pour ca ?


je ne l'avais pas lu car je n'avais pas besoin d'un lien pour savoir ce qu'ets la demi-vie, je viens de le faire ... ca n'apporte pas de contradiction avec ce que j'ai dit .

----------


## kirgan

100 ans c'est long, mais ce qu'il faut surtout voir, c'est la quantit  stocker pendant ce sicle. Car 100 ans, c'est in fine trs "grable", et  mon avis un bien faible prix  payer, par rapport aux *demi-vies* de plusieurs centaines d'annes issues de la fission. Ou par rapport aux dgats causs par les hydrocarbures. Donc si ce sont des quantits "acceptables"  stocker pendant 100, ou mme 200 ans, a me semble un compromis acceptable en attendant de trouver des sources d'nergie moins "polluantes".

Mais aprs avoir lu pas mal de document sur ITER et la fusion, la technologie semble, malheureusement, trs loin d'tre aboutie.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ca vient de ton lien .. donc on scurise 15 ans des dchets car ils ne seront peut-etre trs dangerux que pendant 100 ans... Eux alor smoins dangereux que je l'imaginais, j'avoue, mais on reste dans l'hypocrisie totale (pas toi bien entendu, le nuclaire)


Attention, il faut distinguer les dchets produits pendant le fonctionnement, qui ont besoin d'un stockage scuris sur 10/15 ans de ceux issus du refroidissement du plasma aprs l'arret du racteur (arret dfinitif), ces derniers ncessitant plus de prcautions.

----------


## cladsam

> Attention, il faut distinguer les dchets produits pendant le fonctionnement, qui ont besoin d'un stockage scuris sur 10/15 ans de ceux issus du refroidissement du plasma aprs l'arret du racteur (arret dfinitif), ces derniers ncessitant plus de prcautions.



Certes mais dans ton lien on ne parle que des dchets de fin d'activit, pas de ceux qui n'ont une demi-vie que de 15 ans... d'autre part, on les considre comme non dangereux au bout de 15 ans... mais sur quelle quantit se base-t-on? Car Si on considre qu'avant les 15 ans, il faut 1T pour que ce soit dangerux... aprs les 15 ans c'est moiti moins radioactif mais si on a stocker 2 tonnes alors au bout de 15 ans on en est au meme point qu'avant avec 1 T. Donc dire que le danger est pass au bout d'une priode donne n'a de sens que pour uen quantit donne.

----------


## shadowmoon

> par rapport aux *demi-vies* de plusieurs centaines d'annes issues de la fission.


c'est plutot de l'ordre de 10  20 milles ans, voir +. Par exemple pour l'uranium sa demi-vie est d'environ 4,5 milliards d'annes !

----------


## shadowmoon

> Certes mais dans ton lien on ne parle que des dchets de fin d'activit, pas de ceux qui n'ont une demi-vie que de 15 ans.


je n'ai jamais dit qu'ils avaient une demi-vie de 15ans, j'ai juste dit qu'ils devaient etre stocks pendant 10/15 ans avant que leur taux de radio-activit ne soit plus un danger et ce peut importe la quantit car leur demi-vie est trs courte (6 mois maxi).

----------


## kirgan

> c'est plutot de l'ordre de 10  20 milles ans, voir +. Par exemple pour l'uranium sa demi-vie est d'environ 4,5 milliards d'annes !


ah merci, j'avais la flemme de chercher, et je ne voulais pas tre alarmiste...

----------


## henderson

Salut

Et pendant ce temps l... le rchauffement continue de s'acclrer !

A plus !

----------


## nebule

*5:35pm* je n'ai pas lu tout le sujet mais qu'es-tu prt  faire (investir) ou que fais-tu pour lutter contre a ?

Pour ma part, avec une maison neuve en construction, j'ai privilgier des matriaux "sains", ainsi que des choses logiques mais tout ca coute TRES cher ! Il faut bien prvoir 20% de budget en plus par rapport  une maison "normale" ...

Sans vouloir relancer un dbat sur l'cologie / conomie, il faut se rendre compte (en France par ex) que le dbat cologique et les soit disant "aides" ne servent  rien  ::!::  Sans une volont de chacun (et quelques euros), on n'arrivera  rien  ::?:  

Marie.

----------


## jmfmarques

Bonjour Marie,

C'est quoi que tu chasses, sur ton avatar ?

Plus d'insectes = plus de poissons (entre autres), donc plus de... et plus de ... et... plus de ... tout le reste...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Plus d'insectes = plus de poissons (entre autres), donc plus de... et plus de ... et... plus de ... tout le reste...


.... plus de paludisme, plus de cholra, plus de maladie du sommeil, ...., et peut-tre plus de *SIDA*   ::mouarf::

----------


## Satch

> .... plus de paludisme, plus de cholra, plus de maladie du sommeil, ...., et peut-tre plus de *SIDA*


A quoi bon si y a plus rien d'autre ?

----------


## nebule

> Bonjour Marie,
> 
> C'est quoi que tu chasses, sur ton avatar ?
> 
> Plus d'insectes = plus de poissons (entre autres), donc plus de... et plus de ... et... plus de ... tout le reste...


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   C'est oggy qui chasse les cafards (voir ma signature). 
Si tu connais pas encore, achte vite un adaptateur TNT et passe sur Gully Tv   ::mouarf3::  

Vive les dessins anims.

nb : mis  part les trucs volants que j'arrive pas  grer (je panique un peu) les autres betes souvent finissent dehors encore vivantes !

----------


## shadowmoon

> :Si tu connais pas encore, achte vite un adaptateur TNT et passe sur Gully Tv


pas la peine, ca passe su FR3 vers 18h / 18h30

----------


## 5:35pm

Salut Marie, 
Honnetement, je ne fais pas grand chose... mais la volonte est la.

J'ai 22 ans, je suis etudiant, et travaille comme devellopeur a Los angeles.
Ici les americain ont bien moins consience que les europeens des enjeux de l'environnement. J'en parle beaucoup autour de moi, j'essais d'informer les gens de la gravite des choses... Je vis chez les champions de la pollution  ::?:  
Je ne pense pas que chacun dois individuellement y mettre du sien, c'est bien mais c'est pas la solution, je pense qu'il faut un grand mouvement a l'echelle planetaire, qui puisse changer les choses.

----------


## mat.M

::mrgreen::  


> Salut Marie, 
> Honnetement, je ne fais pas grand chose... mais la volonte est la.
> 
> J'ai 22 ans, je suis etudiant, et travaille comme devellopeur a Los angeles.
> Ici les americain ont bien moins consience que les europeens des enjeux de l'environnement. J'en parle beaucoup autour de moi, j'essais d'informer les gens de la gravite des choses... Je vis chez les champions de la pollution  
> Je ne pense pas que chacun dois individuellement y mettre du sien, c'est bien mais c'est pas la solution, je pense qu'il faut un grand mouvement a l'echelle planetaire, qui puisse changer les choses.


Huuum ils ont bon dos les Yankees...pourtant je croyais que les vhicules hybrides ( comme la Toyota Prius par ex ) c'taient les vhicules les + vendus aux USA...  ::D:  
Et vous Mr 5:35PM prenez-vous les transports en commun en Californie avant de tirer  vue sur les autres ?

----------


## mat.M

> Et je vois mal comment, ayant un minimum de conscience pour les gnrations  venir, prner une telle source d'nergie.
> Qu'on se rende compte aprs coup qu'un dveloppement scientifique gnre des dchets dangereux pour les sicles (et je suis gentil)  venir, dommage.
> C'est comment dj ce proverbe/maxime/citation  propos de la terre, et du fait qu'on ne la possde pas, mais qu'on en est juste les gardiens pour la remettre  nos enfants?


Les dchets lis au nuclaire sont trs dangereux OK nous sommes d'accords.
Mais une fois stocks quelle place cela prend-il ? 
Allez on voit large admettons 10 terrains de foots et encore...
C'est tellement concentr que a prend peanuts comme place..
comparativement aux autres formes d'nergie qui ont besoin de ressources considrables en amont.
Les oliennes ? 
*je doute que cela fournisse la puissance ncessaire et comment tu fais quan y a pa s un brin de vent
*a fait du boucan et mme des gens sans plaignent.

L'hritage  nos enfants ? Ok mais faut arrter immdiatement de rouler en bagnole donc prendre le bus ( comme je fais tous les jours et c'est trs gonflant ) etc...

----------


## 5:35pm

> Huuum ils ont bon dos les Yankees...pourtant je croyais que les vhicules hybrides ( comme la Toyota Prius par ex ) c'taient les vhicules les + vendus aux USA...  
> Et vous Mr 5:35PM prenez-vous les transports en commun en Californie avant de tirer  vue sur les autres ?


les vehicules hybrides restent tres minoritaire.
En californie, les transports en commun ne sont pas devellop, car le paysage urbain est trop etendu.
 il n'est pas possible de se deplacer sans voiture, mais je n'ai pas de voiture, je me debrouille avec les collegues/la famille.
Les americains , c'est 5% de la population mondiale, et 25% des rejets (mondial) de gaz a effets de serre.

Et je ne tire a vu sur personne, car nous sommes tous responsable.
Meme si vous prenez les transport en commun, rien que le fait de faire ses courses dans un supermarche, de la pollution est genere a la fabrication des produits, le transport des produits, la consommation de produit (utilisant de l'energie), a la fin de vie du produit....

Il suffit d'etre un acteur dans l'economie de marche d'aujourd'hui, pour etre responsable.
Vous etes responsable tout comme moi meme.
mais si tout le monde desire un changement, le monde changera... (tres utopique oui...)

----------


## Satch

> mais si tout le monde desire un changement, le monde changera... (tres utopique oui...)


Utopique donc impossible.
Et c'est sans compter sur les nouvelles puissances mergeantes qui veulent leur part du gteau.

----------


## nebule

> Utopique donc impossible.
> Et c'est sans compter sur les nouvelles puissances mergeantes qui veulent leur part du gteau.


Et  ces nouveaux, on ne peut pas nous (europens, amricains) interdire de poluer ! On ne s'en est pas priv pendant 50 ans  ::!:: 

En tout cas, je pense que la prise de conscience ne doit pas attendre les dcisions des gouvernements... C'est trop facile de se retrancher derrire ca!!!

Alors si chacun fait un peu ... c'est la vie qui gagne comme dit le slogan !

Commencez pas utiliser cette page http://www.googecolo.com/ au lieu de google et  appliquer chaque conseil !  ::roll::

----------


## jmfmarques

Ah ! Marie (Nebule) a chang d'avatar ! (plus de chasse aux insectes  ::D:  )

Mais c'est quoi, maintenant ?

J'hsite entre une Huaca et les vestiges d'Ancash.   ::lol::

----------


## nebule

> Ah ! Marie (Nebule) a chang d'avatar ! (plus de chasse aux insectes  )
> 
> Mais c'est quoi, maintenant ?
> 
> J'hsite entre une Huaca et les vestiges d'Ancash.



Toujours not en signature  :;):  

_ Avatar : Notre petite maison a enfin commence !!!_

Edit : maison dont j'ai dj parl et o nous avons fait des choix cologique (brique plutot que parpaing car bois trop cher pour le moment), cuve de rcupration d'eau de pluie (plus cologique qu'conomique vu les 1500 de cout d'installation minimum), puit canadien (voir wikipdia pour explication) plutot que clim qui polue  :;):  

...

----------


## kirgan

Et ben franchement Nebule, pour moi et mes futurs enfants, merci  ::): 

Contrairement  certains, je ne pense pas que la prise de conscience, ou les actes, doivent tre "collectifs". Le collectif n'a qu'un seul avantage, c'est qu'on peut rejeter la faute, ou notre inaction, sur les autres.

Si chacun faisait un effort, si minime soit-il, mme si on se limite aux quelques 800 mio d'"occidentaux", a ferait un changement visible au niveau de la plante. Alors on peut continuer  dire "a ne change rien, a ne vaut pas la peine". Soit on agit en personne responsable, et on se dit que finalement, mme si a ne fait pas un bnfice visible, au moins, on ne participe pas  l'aggravement de la situation.

----------


## nebule

> Et ben franchement Nebule, pour moi et mes futurs enfants, merci 
> 
> Contrairement  certains, je ne pense pas que la prise de conscience, ou les actes, doivent tre "collectifs". Le collectif n'a qu'un seul avantage, c'est qu'on peut rejeter la faute, ou notre inaction, sur les autres.


Merci  :;):  
D'ailleur commencez en teignant vos PC au boulot TOUS les soirs (mme si c'est chiant - enfin Eclipse garde tout en mmoire quand mme  :;):  ), idem pour la clim : mettez vous en tee-shirt ou ouvrez les fenetres !!!

Je me suis vue cette t aller bosser en pull tellement j'avais froid avec ce truc de merde de clim  gogo !  :8O:  

Et puis mettez une brique (ou bouteille d'eau pleine) dans vos WC... ca diminuera de 1L5 votre dbit  chaque fois  :;):  

Enfin plein de petits trucs "betes" mais qui sont cologique et conomique  ::):  

ps :mme pour ceux qui ont une maison dj faite. Achetez des cuves en plastiques de rcupration d'eau de pluie ... Vous les cachers derrires un panneau de bois et le tour est jou ! Et vous pouvez arroser vos fleurs prfres sans scrupules  ::):  

ps2 : pensez co-voiturage aussi ! C'est moins fatiguant et moins poluant !

Enfin y'a tellement de "petites" choses qu'on peut tous faire.

Dernire exemple : quand la dame au supermarch (ou n'importe quelle boutique) vous propose un sac, refuser et utiliser plutot votre sac  dos pour tout ranger  :;):

----------


## davcha

> Dernire exemple : quand la dame au supermarch (ou n'importe quelle boutique) vous propose un sac, refuser et utiliser plutot votre sac  dos pour tout ranger


A Bthune on a plus trop le choix, les deux supermarchs les plus visits ne fournissent plus de sacs en plastique.

----------


## mat.M

> J'hsite entre une Huaca et les vestiges d'Ancash.


Une Huaca Mochica ou Chimu ??
Il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait des vestiges  Ancash...
vou semblez tre un routier jmmarques  ::D:

----------


## jmfmarques

Bonjour Mat-M,

Routier ? : je ne sais pas...
Amoureux et connaisseur du Prou ? : oui (15 jours en 1976, 3 ans de 1983  1986, .. et 3 ans encore de 1998  2001).

J'y prfre les andes (altiplano en particulier) et suis queniste et pinquilliste (avec des instruments faits de mes mains)

Pour ce qui est des vestiges (ruines) d'Ancash (ou Huaraz, c'est la mme chose) :

http://www.alloa.fr/Region.external;...p=SaVoirAVivre

o tu pourras lire, entre autres :




> Le complexe de Chavin de Huantar (Ancash), lun des plus anciens et des plus grands sites archologiques du Prou.


J'ai eu le bonheur de m'y arrter plus d'une semaine, au retour de Cajamarca, aprs avoir "sorti de son ptrin" une religieuse.... en ... 1984. J'avais atteint d'abord Trujillo (depuis Cajamarca) en pleine nuit,  bord d'un camion charg de poules et brebis, car les pluies dilluviennes ayant commenc, plus aucun avion ni aucun autobus n'acceptait d'entreprendre un dpart de Cajamarca, que ce ft vers Lima ou vers Trujillo...

Tous les chemins mnent  Rome...

Amitis  toi.

----------


## mat.M

> Routier ? : je ne sais pas...
> Amoureux et connaisseur du Prou ? : oui (15 jours en 1976, 3 ans de 1983  1986, .. et 3 ans encore de 1998  2001).


3 ans ! Damned 




> J'y prfre les andes (altiplano en particulier) et suis queniste et pinquilliste (avec des instruments faits de mes mains)


A Cuzco j'avais achet une zampona mais je crois que comme tout bon Gringo je me suis fait avoir  ::oops::  et pay un peu cher...
j'aime aussi la musique des Andes c'est trs sympa et des groupes comme Savia Andina



> Le complexe de Chavin de Huantar (Ancash), lun des plus anciens et des plus grands sites archologiques du Prou.


Oui je connais Chavin de Huantar trs mconnu mais fort nigmatique et peut-tre plus intressant que le trop frquent Machu Pichu.
Je suis parti de Olleros si tu connais prs de Huaraz pass un col  presque 5000m  pied et redescendu sur le site.




> car les pluies dilluviennes ayant commenc, plus aucun avion ni aucun autobus n'acceptait d'entreprendre un dpart de Cajamarca, que ce ft vers Lima ou vers Trujillo...


C'est le Prou ! l'Altiplano est trs retir et isol

Connais-tu Chauchilla prs de Nazca ?

----------


## jmfmarques

> Connais-tu Chauchilla prs de Nazca ?


Oui...

Mais nous risquons de faire un troll ici... (a viter)

Je t'enverrai dans le courant de la semaine 2 ou 3 morceaux "oublis", qui n'ont rien de touristiques et que j'ai du patiemment crire sur papier en faisant jouer, jouer encore ... et rejouer... des bergers. En voie de disparition (ces morceaux) du seul fait qu'ils taient transmis par tradition orale....

Passe-moi une adresse email (par MP) et tu recevras cel.

----------


## nebule

Soyez rassurs  :;):  , mme les financiers se mettent  "aimer" l'cologie  ::):  

http://www.lefigaro.fr/eco/20060913...._ecologie.html

----------


## henderson

L'arctique a perdu 6% de son volume de glaces au cours des deux derniers hivers alors que jusqu' prsent cette perte ne dpassait pas les 1,5% par dcennie depuis 1978.

----------


## kirgan

En mme temps, la Terre ne nous a pas attendu pour faire, priodiquement, des catastrophes effaant une bonne partie de la vie.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que, mme si l'humanit est certainement en partie responsable de la situation actuelle, on est peut-tre simplement  la fin d'une priode de rchauffement (et donc en priode la plus chaude, avec le niveau max de la mer, etc). Le long hiver arrive...
(Winterfell! Winterfell!)

PS: que ce soit bien clair, je suis convaincu que l'homme fout la plante en l'air, je ne lui cherche pas d'excuses. Je pense simplement que plusieurs causes sont peut-tre en jeu.

----------


## Le Pharaon

Dans le droit internationnal (mme si je doute de son existence) il n'y a aucun texte qui interdit explicitement l'utilisation de ces engins qui menacent la plante. La concrtisation de beaucoup de trait trbuche encore. Est ce que les US sont prt  se dbarrasser de leur arsenal nuclaire ? Pareil pour les franais, les russes, les pakistanais ... (en passant sous silence les pays qui sont en voie de s'en doter) ? Je crois que non.

S'attendre  ce que des pays qui ne se fassent pas confiance puissent combattre des ennemis communs aussi importants que les gaz  effet de serre relve de l'utopie. 

J'aimerais vraiment avoir tort mais je crois que s'il faut uniquement compt sur la bonne foi des tats le point de non retour peut tre considr comme dj atteint.

----------


## henderson

Je ne suis pas certain que l'activit humaine soit la cause majeure du rchauffement.

Ce dernier  commenc il y a  peine 14 000 ans (faisant suite  la priode glaciaire Wrm qui aura dur 110 000 ans) et qui s'est acclr il y a 10 000 ans. On ne peut donc pas accuser notre industrialisation.

Sans doute aussi que sa contribution n'est pas  ngliger.

Le gros problme est de savoir si ce rchauffement, en tant que mcanisme, peut atteindre un potentiel tel, que mme si on rduisait l'mission industrielle des gaz  effets de serre, il continuerait dans son lan, comme il a su (et sait) le faire depuis 10 000 ans ! On pense en particulier au rchauffement des eaux et de l'incidence que cela pourrait avoir sur le stockage et la restitution du gaz carbonique des ocans.

Le fait que l'on aille vers une catastrophe est dsormais largement admis, sans que l'on puisse la qualifier.
En effet, on peut basculer en trs peu de temps vers l're glaciaire que l'on pense, peut-tre  tord, avoir quitt.
Il faut arrter de se laisser bercer par cette douce illusion qui consiste  imaginer des fluctuations climatiques (glaciaire/chaud) comme un mcanisme agrablement long, graduel et  peine perceptible ! Les preuves de bouleversements en quelques dcennies existent ainsi que celles dmontrant une trs grande instabilit mme dans les priodes supposes avoir atteint un quilibre. Chaque bouleversement important semble correspondre  une modification du Gulf Stream sans que l'on puisse dire avec certitude s'il s'agit d'une cause ou d'un effet. 
Une chose est certaine : le Gulf Stream  perdu 20%  de sa puissance (et probablement encore un peu plus ces derniers temps), ce qui ne laisse augurer rien de bon dans la mesure o il rgule le climat dans la zone atlantique pour nous fournir, en hiver, de "l'air ocanique tempr " !

D'un autre cot, si le rchauffement n'apporter que du rchauffement, on verra le niveau des ocans s'lever de plus 6 mtres simplement par la fonte des glaces du Groenland ! Adieu au Pays bas et  toutes les Venises !

Donc…  vos barques ou…  vos patins  glace !

----------


## Nemerle

> Je ne suis pas certain que l'activit humaine soit la cause majeure du rchauffement.


... je ne lis pas plus loin.  ::roll::

----------


## 5:35pm

> Je ne suis pas certain que l'activit humaine soit la cause majeure du rchauffement.


en effet, le CO2 est naturellement genere par les plantes pendant la nuit  ::roll::

----------


## Higestromm

Je rapelle qu'en tres peu de temps (je pense pouvoir dire 50 ans sans me tromper de beacoup) on a bruler presque tout le ptrole de la plante... et la je parle bien de l'action de l'homme.

Alors quand je lit que le CO2 c'est naturel et que ca ne peux pas avoir d'incidence, ca me fait un peu rigoler.

----------


## henderson

Alors comment expliquer les transitions prcdentes entre  priodes glaciaires et priode chaudes ?

Gnz-Mindel de - 540 000  - 480 000
Mindel-Riss de - 430 000  - 235 000
Riss-Wrm   de - 180 000  - 120 000
Wrm- ? de –14 000  ?

Jusqu' preuve du contraire, pendant ces priodes l, personne n'a touch aux nergies fossiles en dehors des 200 dernires annes ! Cela montre bien que le mcanisme du rchauffement (y compris son emballement qui est li au phnomne lui-mme) n’est pas li uniquement  l’activit humaine.

Mme si on dispose d’un faisceau d’indices pour ces 200 dernires annes, cette activit ne vient qu’apporter du CO2 supplmentaire  un mcanisme qui de toute faon pourrait s’en passer comme il a trs bien su le faire lors des transitions prcdentes !

----------


## 5:35pm

> Alors quand je lit que le CO2 c'est naturel et que ca ne peux pas avoir d'incidence, ca me fait un peu rigoler.


Higestromm, C'etait de l'ironie

----------


## henderson

> Alors quand je lit que le CO2 c'est naturel et que ca ne peux pas avoir d'incidence, ca me fait un peu rigoler.


@Higestromm : O est-ce que tu as lu que a en avait pas ?

----------


## Higestromm

> Higestromm, C'etait de l'ironie


Dsol j'ai mal interpret (ahhhh fichu forums)

@henderson une mauvaise interpretation d'un post de 5:35pm

----------

